# Youtube Videos on DIRECTV HD DVR



## Doug Brott

For those of you with a broadband connected HR2x DVR (or R22), you should now have access to Youtube videos via Smart Search.

Just search for something using Smart Search and then scroll to the end of the list. In addition to 'Keyword' search, a new search for 'Youtube' has been added.

Enjoy!


----------



## tduffney

awesome!!


----------



## camo

I've been using it. Quality isn't even that bad. Been checking out the new Polaris RZR 900XP videos.


----------



## msfaulk

I think I'd rather have Netflix and DLNA with .MKV/h.264 codec.


----------



## Doug Brott

msfaulk said:


> I think I'd rather have Netflix and DLNA with .MKV/h.264 codec.


You've gotta start somewhere .. 

Don't look for Netflix, though. DIRECTV has their own movie service and I just don't see them giving access to their competition. You'll need to use some other device for Netflix.


----------



## sigma1914

msfaulk said:


> I think I'd rather have Netflix and DLNA with .MKV/h.264 codec.


That's in most BluRay boxes nowadays.


----------



## Doug Brott

I wouldn't rule out DLNA just yet on the DIRECTV boxes. Now that Youtube is working, there could be more options going forward. But Netflix directly .. Nah, don't see that happening at all.


----------



## davring

Works well, quality quite good.


----------



## codespy

This was already announced Here.


----------



## Doug Brott

codespy said:


> This was already announced Here.


And now more people can find it


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Respectfully, that's not an announcement, that's a mention. When Doug Brott does it, it's an announcement


----------



## jmunick1

I have an HR20-700 with MRV network, I did a search for "Elmo", which we watch a lot with our son on YouTube with our AppleTV. However at the end of the search, it only says Keyword, and at the bottom the bottom of the search I have a red button option for Keyword search but nothing for YouTube.

Anything I need to enable? Is there a required software version? Maybe a staggered rollout of the feature?

Thanks!


----------



## codespy

Doug Brott said:


> For those of you with a broadband connected HR2x DVR (or R22), you should now have access to Youtube videos via Smart Search.
> 
> Just search for something using Smart Search and then scroll to the end of the list. In addition to 'Keyword' search, a new search for 'Youtube' has been added.
> 
> Enjoy!





Stuart Sweet said:


> Respectfully, that's not an announcement, that's a mention. When Doug Brott does it, it's an announcement


For me, it seems to be HR24 specific. I don't have this on my HR20-700. My post indicated HR24 with YouTube support- whether its a mention or announcement, either way.


----------



## Doug Brott

This is not HR24 specific .. All HD DVRs should now have Youtube videos enabled as long as the HD DVR is connected to the Internet. The videos are delivered via broadband.


----------



## msfaulk

sigma1914 said:


> That's in most BluRay boxes nowadays.


True, My living room TV and Blu-ray both do Netflix and DLNA as does my bedroom blu-ray. But it would be nice to stream movies for the kids to their DTV boxes without buying extra media streamers. I agree Netflix won't happen. But DLNA? I don't see a reason why not.


----------



## davring

codespy said:


> For me, it seems to be HR24 specific. I don't have this on my HR20-700. My post indicated HR24 with YouTube support- whether its a mention or announcement, either way.


Works on both my HR20-700's as of this AM.


----------



## Doug Brott

jmunick1 said:


> I have an HR20-700 with MRV network, I did a search for "Elmo", which we watch a lot with our son on YouTube with our AppleTV. However at the end of the search, it only says Keyword, and at the bottom the bottom of the search I have a red button option for Keyword search but nothing for YouTube.
> 
> Anything I need to enable? Is there a required software version? Maybe a staggered rollout of the feature?
> 
> Thanks!


This should be enabled for everyone at this point. Verify that your DVR is connected to the Internet. Press & Hold {INFO}, then choose "More Info" and scroll down. It should tell you whether or not it's connected to the Internet.


----------



## Doug Brott

msfaulk said:


> True, My living room TV and Blu-ray both do Netflix and DLNA as does my bedroom blu-ray. But it would be nice to stream movies for the kids to their DTV boxes without buying extra media streamers. I agree Netflix won't happen. But DLNA? I don't see a reason why not.


MediaShare already uses DLNA .. It's not a perfect product at present, though. Now that DIRECTV can decode Youtube videos, perhaps they will start working on a better DLNA player.


----------



## codespy

davring said:


> Works on both my HR20-700's as of this AM.


Guess I will try a reboot. I am connected internet and supported MRV also.


----------



## maartena

msfaulk said:


> True, My living room TV and Blu-ray both do Netflix and DLNA as does my bedroom blu-ray. But it would be nice to stream movies for the kids to their DTV boxes without buying extra media streamers. I agree Netflix won't happen. But DLNA? I don't see a reason why not.


I already have that right now with a HR24 and a H21. See the PNG diagram in my sig. I am using my workstation as the DLNA server, it has 3 TB of storage, and I have been digitally converting my DVD's to MP4 files (that seemed the easiest when I was looking for software), and also some.... err.... "borrowed" materials. 

The HR24 and H21 both do DLNA. It isn't perfect (fast forward and rewind can't be done) but it works. I am using the Playon.tv software (I purchased it), and it also allows you to add things like Netflix and Hulu so you can watch those.


----------



## Vinny

jmunick1 said:


> However at the end of the search, it only says Keyword, and at the bottom the bottom of the search I have a red button option for Keyword search but nothing for YouTube.
> 
> Thanks!


I have an HR20 and HR23 and neither have YouTube options. Checked Internet connection on both and they are connected.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Well, this is a pleasant surprise feature! Love it!


----------



## Doug Brott

Vinny said:


> I have an HR20 and HR23 and neither have YouTube options. Checked Internet connection on both and they are connected.


Hmmm .. If it doesn't show up soon, you may need to restart.

'Youtube' shows up under the list of programs. If it's too long to fit on the the screen, you may have to scroll down.

I know I was able to find the DBSTalk show which looks pretty good on the big screen.


----------



## MysteryMan

Vinny said:


> I have an HR20 and HR23 and neither have YouTube options. Checked Internet connection on both and they are connected.


Same here (HR22-100). Been internet connected for months. Everything works (VOD, Music, Photos & More) but YOUTUBE not showing anywhere.


----------



## msfaulk

maartena said:


> I already have that right now with a HR24 and a H21. See the PNG diagram in my sig. I am using my workstation as the DLNA server, it has 3 TB of storage, and I have been digitally converting my DVD's to MP4 files (that seemed the easiest when I was looking for software), and also some.... err.... "borrowed" materials.
> 
> The HR24 and H21 both do DLNA. It isn't perfect (fast forward and rewind can't be done) but it works. I am using the Playon.tv software (I purchased it), and it also allows you to add things like Netflix and Hulu so you can watch those.


Most of my stuff is MKV. I have a few AVI. I've tried in the past to stream from my home server, but all it would stream was mpeg and mp3. But that was with an HR20-700. I have not tried it with my HR24-500.

So do you have to know what you are searching for, or is there a browes feature as other Youtube enabled devices have?


----------



## Newshawk

Doug Brott said:


> This should be enabled for everyone at this point. Verify that your DVR is connected to the Internet. Press & Hold {INFO}, then choose "More Info" and scroll down. It should tell you whether or not it's connected to the Internet.


There's an even easier way to verify internet accessibility. Just hit the right arrow key. If you can access TV Apps, you can access YouTube.


----------



## Vinny

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. If it doesn't show up soon, you may need to restart.
> 
> 'Youtube' shows up under the list of programs. If it's too long to fit on the the screen, you may have to scroll down.
> 
> I know I was able to find the DBSTalk show which looks pretty good on the big screen.


Thanks, Doug. I'll give it until tonight; if YouTube is a no show I'll restart.


----------



## jmunick1

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. If it doesn't show up soon, you may need to restart.
> 
> 'Youtube' shows up under the list of programs. If it's too long to fit on the the screen, you may have to scroll down.
> 
> I know I was able to find the DBSTalk show which looks pretty good on the big screen.


Doug,

FYI... I haven't rebooted my HR20-700s or my HR21-700 but I did a search for DBSTalk Show and the only option I had in smart search was a keyword search.

Another thing to note, while I do have internet connectivity, TV Apps, and MRV working, I was part of the MRV beta and I use the RJ45 connection instead of DECA for my internet connectivity. Thus far I haven't had an issue with any service using this method. Is it possible this feature requires DECA? If so I think that would be weird....


----------



## camo

codespy said:


> Guess I will try a reboot. I am connected internet and supported MRV also.


There is not specific search Icon. Just use the smart search feature and it came up on my HR-24 you tube videos. Just tried my HR-20 and works the same. Smart search brings up a youtube search options.


----------



## dwcolvin

Doug Brott said:


> For those of you with a broadband connected HR2x DVR (or R22), you should now have access to Youtube videos via Smart Search...


*Numa Numa* on demand... ain't technology great! :lol:


----------



## gpg

My HR20-700 wasn't getting YOUTUBE so I did a restart, but YOUTUBE is still not an option.


----------



## jmunick1

UPDATE: AFTER REBOOTING MY RECEIVERS I NOW HAVE YOUTUBE ON ALL RECEIVERS.

I didn't have YouTube access on any receiver until I rebooted.

Very cool once you get it!

Thanks!


----------



## videoboy77

You Tube is working for me... But some videos I can't access. 

When I search for TWiT and try to watch one of the videos it says Unable to Access Media. Videos by other users play fine but the official twit podcasts won't play. 

Any ideas?


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> MediaShare already uses DLNA .. It's not a perfect product at present, though. Now that DIRECTV can decode Youtube videos, perhaps they will start working on a better DLNA player.


It would be nice if the format choices included AVI and MKV.


----------



## billsharpe

I've been using this feature for a couple weeks now. Comes in handy for getting a second look at some of those Super Bowl commercials. And especially the Glee See the USA in your Chevrolet commercial, which was extremely well done. I even found a clip of the original commercial with Dinah Shore from 1952.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Searching for some HD video and found this. Asteroid Impact(HD).


----------



## codespy

camo said:


> There is not specific search Icon. Just use the smart search feature and it came up on my HR-24 you tube videos. Just tried my HR-20 and works the same. Smart search brings up a youtube search options.


Running 0x456 on my 20-700. TVApps work, MRV and everything else.

Did a reboot. TVApps work. No YouTube on Smart Search. I got it on my 24's which I used via the keyword for the last month before the update.

I have it on my 22-100, not on my 20-700. I can provide screen shots if necessary.

Doug- What does your contact at DirecTV say?


----------



## Doug Brott

codespy said:


> Running 0x456 on my 20-700. TVApps work, MRV and everything else.
> 
> Did a reboot. TVApps work. No YouTube on Smart Search. I got it on my 24's which I used via the keyword for the last month before the update.
> 
> I have it on my 22-100, not on my 20-700. I can provide screen shots if necessary.
> 
> Doug- What does your contact at DirecTV say?


"it should be available to all."

Perhaps there is some glitch. A shortcut to the list might be to try searching for 'AAAAA' That will clearly find "nothing" but you should see both 'Keyword' and 'youtube' search options on the list.


----------



## codespy

Doug Brott said:


> "it should be available to all."
> 
> Perhaps there is some glitch. A shortcut to the list might be to try searching for 'AAAAA' That will clearly find "nothing" but you should see both 'Keyword' and 'youtube' search options on the list.


Okay, tried that, and BBC. I then tried "BROTT".  Only lists Keyword.

I guess I'll let this go for 24hrs and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## raott

Doug Brott said:


> "it should be available to all."
> 
> Perhaps there is some glitch. A shortcut to the list might be to try searching for 'AAAAA' That will clearly find "nothing" but you should see both 'Keyword' and 'youtube' search options on the list.


It has been my experience that the internet connected features can be very flaky at times and you just have to wait it out for it to correct itself.

For instance, on multiple occasions I have had issues with VOD where attempting to get to VOD from the main menu gets me a "channel 1000 not available" error and when that happens some VOD channels work (by manually tuning to them) whereas others do not, seemingly with no rhyme or reason as to why some work and others don't. It can happen on any one of my DVRs and the others will be working correctly. Reboots don't fix the issue, but eventually, for whatever reason, it corrects itself.

Could it be a similar issue?


----------



## Doug Brott

raott said:


> Could it be a similar issue?


It is possible I suppose ... Clearly something isn't right in this situation.


----------



## codespy

40 minutes later and it kicked on.....YouTube shows up.

I guess the best advice to those not seeing it is to do the reboot, make sure your apps work (to verify internet functionality), and wait a while....maybe within an hour YouTube will be up and running.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## bones boy

Boy does this work great! What a welcome addition. Wish we could log in to our YT accounts, or rate videos via this interface.


----------



## HoTat2

Curious,

Had the YouTube access feature for almost two months now on all my HD DVRs. Was it released in regional stages similar to the staggered rollout of a firmware NR and this is just the formal announcement for the service now available nationwide?


----------



## JoeGie

pretty sure my unit was updated this morning, noticed that my recorded programs didnt show up. running 2tb external hd, rebooted the unit shows showed back up but the TV wasn't getting satellite signal. rebooted the unit again shows work again but it is not recognizing the external HD now. Rebooted numerous times with the same outcome. Last resort will be to hook it up to my other DVR to see if the unit works and maybe buy a new HD or external dock. Anyone else having this problem?

Using Thermaltake BlacX Dock and WD WD20EVDS.


----------



## dorfd1

Doug Brott said:


> For those of you with a broadband connected HR2x DVR (or R22), you should now have access to Youtube videos via Smart Search.
> 
> Just search for something using Smart Search and then scroll to the end of the list. In addition to 'Keyword' search, a new search for 'Youtube' has been added.
> 
> Enjoy!


why are the results filtered. vevo music videos do not show on directv receiver


----------



## Doug Brott

HoTat2 said:


> Curious,
> 
> Had the YouTube access feature for almost two months now on all my HD DVRs. Was it released in regional stages similar to the staggered rollout of a firmware NR and this is just the formal announcement for the service now available nationwide?


It's been in the Cutting Edge version for a while .. Also, there was a keyword to enable it during the testing phase. It's now available without the keyword to everyone.


----------



## Doug Brott

dorfd1 said:


> why are the results filtered. vevo music videos do not show on directv receiver


I'm not aware of any filtering that might be happening. Have you tried typing in the ID string at the end of the video? I know you wouldn't normally search by this method, but it should at least tell you whether or not it is visible from your DVR.


----------



## Vinny

Doug Brott said:


> "it should be available to all."
> 
> Perhaps there is some glitch. A shortcut to the list might be to try searching for 'AAAAA' That will clearly find "nothing" but you should see both 'Keyword' and 'youtube' search options on the list.


Did the restart and tried DBS and AAAAAA and still no YouTube. All I see is "Keyword" at bottom of right half of screen.

BTW: Neither one of my receivers reset last night. The blue ring lights weren't on this morning. The last time there was a national update (few weeks ago) only one STB was reset, the other never got it. Don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## maartena

msfaulk said:


> Most of my stuff is MKV. I have a few AVI. I've tried in the past to stream from my home server, but all it would stream was mpeg and mp3.


Playon.TV software does a wonderful job transcoding 720p MKV files. It is paid software, but worth its (virtual) weight in gold.


----------



## MysteryMan

Did a reset (HR22-100). When reset cycle completed I did a system check (all items ok). TV Apps working, Movies, Photos & Music working, VOD working. Went to Smart Search, typed AAAAA. No Youtube. Any suggestions?


----------



## HoTat2

Doug Brott said:


> It's been in the Cutting Edge version for a while .. Also, there was a keyword to enable it during the testing phase. It's now available without the keyword to everyone.


I realize that, but none of my boxes have ever been on a CE release, only NRs. Yet the YouTube feature has been available on them for about two months now.

Go figure ,,,


----------



## Doug Brott

MysteryMan said:


> Did a reset (HR22-100). When reset cycle completed I did a system check (all items ok). TV Apps working, Movies, Photos & Music working, VOD working. Went to Smart Search, typed AAAAA. No Youtube. Any suggestions?


apparently waiting for up to an hour has solved at least one persons issue ...


----------



## Doug Brott

HoTat2 said:


> I realize that, but none of my boxes have ever been on a CE release, only NRs. Yet the YouTube feature has been available on them for about two months now.
> 
> Go figure ,,,


It's been available in the NR for a month (maybe 2), but required a keyword. As of today, a signal was sent to activate it .. Perhaps the keyword was entered on those that had it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Doug Brott said:


> apparently waiting for up to an hour has solved at least one persons issue ...


Thanks for the reply. Will check again at 7:35.


----------



## fluffybear

Works great..


----------



## tgater

not working on HR-21/700 0x452


----------



## lenbo

I've got picture but no audio .


----------



## nevea2be

I did the reboot and "AAAAA" and waited over an hour and still nothing with you tube on it. I am getting the new Photo's, Music and More option but that just goes to my computer. Apps work.


----------



## MysteryMan

It's been over a hour since I reset my HR22-100. All internet features are working but still not getting Youtube. Is a puzzlement. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Doug Brott

I've asked about it, but I don't have anything specific to offer at the moment.


----------



## MysteryMan

Doug Brott said:


> I've asked about it, but I don't have anything specific to offer at the moment.


Guess some of us will have to wait this out until a solution is found. .....Thanks Doug


----------



## LameLefty

MysteryMan said:


> Guess some of us will have to wait this out until a solution is found. .....Thanks Doug


When in doubt, just wait. Give it overnight to see if it appears as an option before you try any resets or anything.


----------



## SteveHas

works great, but 
when I search for my own videos (using my YouTube account name, or video titles) on YouTube with smart search they never get returned
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## SEAKevin

Youtube is not showing up on either of my HR21-100's. I did a reboot of one and it made no difference.. so I'm trying a re-download of 452 by doing a 02468 reset. I want my Youtube!

Really though Directv.. let's hope that burying Youtube searches in SmartSearch is only a temporary measure. It should be its own menu item.


----------



## dod1450

Ok for those who do not see youtube. Try searching for KSQL, San Carlos Airport. You will not see any video listing but you should see on the right of your screen "KSQL YOUTUBE." Highlight that , press enter and you should see a list of various activities at KSQL.


----------



## SEAKevin

SEAKevin said:


> Youtube is not showing up on either of my HR21-100's. I did a reboot of one and it made no difference.. so I'm trying a re-download of 452 by doing a 02468 reset. I want my Youtube!
> 
> Really though Directv.. let's hope that burying Youtube searches in SmartSearch is only a temporary measure. It should be its own menu item.


The 02468 reset didn't work either. Still no Youtube. I will wait.

By the way for me every time I've ever hit the right arrow button I get a message saying "TV Apps is still initializing, try again later". So it's never worked. But I am definitely connected to the internet... I've used on demand many times and my system test shows no problems.


----------



## mozartman

I just used smart search on my HR24 and I got YouTube. And I didn't reboot. Cool.


----------



## Boobie1998

I'm not sure if this will help, but I did just notice that by default under parental controls option web videos is set to block. Maybe it needs to be set to allow. I can't try it myself as I don't have my receivers connected to the internet. 

Hope this helps

Boobie1998


----------



## Doug Brott

Boobie1998 said:


> I'm not sure if this will help, but I did just notice that by default under parental controls option web videos is set to block. Maybe it needs to be set to allow. I can't try it myself as I don't have my receivers connected to the internet.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Boobie1998


Ah, this is a possibility .. I don't use parental controls so this was never a problem for me, but it might be why some people are having trouble.


----------



## MysteryMan

Doug Brott said:


> Ah, this is a possibility .. I don't use parental controls so this was never a problem for me, but it might be why some people are having trouble.


I don't use parental controls and I'm still not getting Youtube.


----------



## dorfd1

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not aware of any filtering that might be happening. Have you tried typing in the ID string at the end of the video? I know you wouldn't normally search by this method, but it should at least tell you whether or not it is visible from your DVR.


well the directv youtube search results do not match the wii nedia center search results. I can view vevo music videos fine on wii.


----------



## Doug Brott

dorfd1 said:


> well the directv youtube search results do not match the wii nedia center search results. I can view vevo music videos fine on wii.


Care to post examples?


----------



## neuronbob

WOW! Watching today's episode of Bleach now using YouTube on my HR20-700. What a pleasant surprise to come home to. Will be making heavy use of this.


----------



## jasonblair

HR23 connected. TV Apps and media share work fine. No YouTube. Restarted. No YouTube. Waited 3 hours. Still no YouTube.


----------



## tnorrispj

no youtube for me on hr23/700 0x452. rebooted a couple hours ago, and tv apps/ondemand/etc are working fine. weird...


----------



## codespy

I guess that blows my theory out the door. It had worked for me 40 minutes after a reboot.

I guess check back in 24hrs and see if it pops up.


----------



## dorfd1

Doug Brott said:


> Care to post examples?


search for "just the way you are" on directv and on a pc. you will see the vevo results on the pc but not on directv.


----------



## Doug Brott

Oh .. Vevo.com is not part of Youtube. You won't find videos from Vevo.com on here.


----------



## bones boy

I'm noticing some videos won't play the whole way through - even though the whole video is downloaded. Here is a 10 minute video that consistently quits around 4:10 on both my HR24s. They play the whole way through on my iPad and my PC:


----------



## maartena

No youtube for me either 

I rebooted when I came home... I know my internet connectivity works, as I used DLNA to watch some online stuff, but no Youtube search under smart search.

How can I check if I got the update?


----------



## codespy

maartena said:


> No youtube for me either
> 
> I rebooted when I came home... I know my internet connectivity works, as I used DLNA to watch some online stuff, but no Youtube search under smart search.
> 
> How can I check if I got the update?


Receiver type and S/W version?


----------



## Wisegoat

Count me as another person with no Youtube. My HR20-700 rebooted sometime in the middle of the night (as evidenced by the out of sort Playlist) and all I get is the Keyword red button. I have internet connectivity, but no Youtube. No Parental Controls. Guess this is not working as expected for a lot of people.


----------



## maartena

HR24/100

Software 0x454, updated at 02:23 AM, so overnight. Rebooted again at 6:30-ish PM, and it is now 9:15 PM.

No go.


----------



## mkdtv21

Is there any way to change the video quality options like for 360p or 480p or hd? The same hd video on my google tv looks better then it does on my dvr.


----------



## tgater

between both HR23's and both HR21's it's been over 8 hours still no you tube


----------



## camo

I hope those having connection problems realize network services needs to be running successfully. The youtube feed requires the internet.


----------



## MysteryMan

It's been over sixteen hours and still no Youtube. I have a HR22-100 receiver (Software:0x452). Have done a reset. Ran a System Test: All Items OK. VOD:Working. TV Apps :Working. Music, Photos & More:Working. I do not use Parental Control. Have checked all the settings on my PC. Using Smart Search I typed AAAAA as Doug suggested:No results. I even checked the Customer Information Channel this morning and interestingly it too is not working. As frustrating as it is not having the new Youtube feature it's more frustrating not knowing why!


----------



## alv

video seems to be only 480i. I watched an HD trailer and have HR20 set for native resolution. 

Also is there a good way to type a search (I don't text).


----------



## camo

MysteryMan said:


> It's been over sixteen hours and still no Youtube. I have a HR22-100 receiver (Software:0x452). Have done a reset. Ran a System Test: All Items OK. VOD:Working. TV Apps :Working. Music, Photos & More:Working. I do not use Parental Control. Have checked all the settings on my PC. Using Smart Search I typed AAAAA as Doug suggested:No results. I even checked the Customer Information Channel this morning and interestingly it too is not working. As frustrating as it is not having the new Youtube feature it's more frustrating not knowing why!


When you type AAA in smart search you should get a Youtube search option on right side of screen. Also I have at least 0x457 software both HR's. My HR20-700 updated today 0x458.


----------



## MysteryMan

camo said:


> When you type AAA in smart search you should get a Youtube search option on right side of screen. Also I have at least 0x457 software both HR's. My HR20-700 updated today 0x458.


When I type AAAAA "Keyword" is the only thing appearing on the right of the screen.


----------



## dorfd1

Doug Brott said:


> Oh .. Vevo.com is not part of Youtube. You won't find videos from Vevo.com on here.


I find it weird that the vevo music videos show in the search results of wii media center youtube but not on directv. vevo music videos can be viewed through youtube.


----------



## DrZ

I have an HR20-700 running the 456 version of the software. I have the apps working and I can download VOD shows but no youtube option? Is my software out of date?


----------



## Doug Brott

dorfd1 said:


> I find it weird that the vevo music videos show in the search results of wii media center youtube but not on directv. vevo music videos can be viewed through youtube.


OK, it's weird .. but it doesn't change the fact that DIRECTV is not supporting vevo.com.


----------



## tgater

HR21/700 with 0x457, network services working fine, still no You Tube.


----------



## tgater

camo said:


> When you type AAA in smart search you should get a Youtube search option on right side of screen. Also I have at least 0x457 software both HR's. My HR20-700 updated today 0x458.





MysteryMan said:


> When I type AAAAA "Keyword" is the only thing appearing on the right of the screen.


I have at least 0x457 and when I type AAAAA "Keyword" is the only thing appearing on the right of the screen.


----------



## MysteryMan

With all the problems I and others are having it appears the new Youtube feature should have stayed on the drawing board longer.


----------



## joed32

MysteryMan said:


> With all the problems I and others are having it appears the new Youtube feature should have stayed on the drawing board longer.


Been using it for weeks with no problems. My 1st search was ABBA, easy to type and I always liked the girls.


----------



## MysteryMan

joed32 said:


> Been using it for weeks with no problems. My 1st search was ABBA, easy to type and I always liked the girls.


The problem I and others are having has yet to be identified. Until it is no solution will be available.


----------



## LameLefty

"MysteryMan" said:


> The problem I and others are having has yet to be identified. Until it is no solution will be available.


Just wait. When YouTube was first enabled in testing, it took 5 days for YouTube search results to appear in my SmartSerches. Could be a caching issue with your ISP, could be something with Directv's proxy server for search results, could be a glitch in the YouTube external access APIs, etc. Patience.


----------



## MysteryMan

LameLefty said:


> Just wait. When YouTube was first enabled in testing, it took 5 days for YouTube search results to appear in my SmartSerches. Could be a caching issue with your ISP, could be something on Directv's proxy server for search results, cold be a glitch in the YouTube external access APIs.


Without the problem being identified all I can do is wait.


----------



## azarby

LameLefty said:


> Just wait. When YouTube was first enabled in testing, it took 5 days for YouTube search results to appear in my SmartSerches. Could be a caching issue with your ISP, could be something with Directv's proxy server for search results, could be a glitch in the YouTube external access APIs, etc. Patience.


I don't see where ISP caching has anything to do with it. Both of my HR24-500s have YouTube, and the HR22-100 and HR23-700 don't.

Bob


----------



## codespy

Just remember everyone many of us went thru the same problem with TVApps not long ago. Appears on some receivers, not all of them, some had them work all the time, some never until it was completely fixed I believe in early November on my units.

If DirecTV can send a Satellite into space, I'm sure they will figure this one out soon.


----------



## maartena

So, HR24-100 with 0x454.

Tv Apps: Work.
Music, Pictures and More DLNA: Works.
Network test: I can ping the receiver from my computers.

Network status: 24 Mbps down, 3 Mbps internet. Rock solid, fast, and working like a charm.

Youtube status on HR24: Zilch.

It's been over 24 hours since the update now. I guess there is indeed..... a few more bugs to work out. Like it not working on a large number of receivers.


----------



## codespy

I bet a front line CSR could figure it out and have the answer.


----------



## Doug Brott

maartena said:


> It's been over 24 hours since the update now. I guess there is indeed..... a few more bugs to work out. Like it not working on a large number of receivers.


It's hard to tell if it's a large number of receivers or not. Certainly it's more than one. Seems here it's affecting 6-12 folks. I'll let you know if I hear anything from DIRECTV.


----------



## tvjay

Wow, way to go DirecTV. I just tried it and it works. I was actually thinking about leaving DirecTV but this is a step in the right direction in keeping me.


----------



## sigma1914

HR24-100 with 0x454 and it's working fine.


Doug, do you think those who can't get it working might need to try the "UTUB3ON" trick?


----------



## gpg

MY HR24-200 has YOUTUBE. My HR20-700, HR21-700 and HR21-100 do not. All have internet access working since TV Apps work on all of them.


----------



## Rob

Had it yesterday by searching "Maher". Don't have it now. Real odd. HR20-700


----------



## codespy

sigma1914 said:


> HR24-100 with 0x454 and it's working fine.
> 
> Doug, do you think those who can't get it working might need to try the "UTUB3ON" trick?


I tried that yesterday and did not work for me on my HR20-700.


----------



## bnwrx

Rob said:


> Had it yesterday by searching "Maher". Don't have it now. Rea odd. HR20-700


Same here. Yesterday I had software version 0457 and I had youtube working all day, had a lot of fun with it. Overnite I rec'd software version 0458 and now youtube is NOT there. This is on an HR20-700.


----------



## Rob

bnwrx said:


> Same here. Yesterday I had software version 0457 and I had youtube working all day, had a lot of fun with it. Overnite I rec'd software version 0458 and now youtube is NOT there. This is on an HR20-700.


I am rebooting. Will update in a few.


----------



## bnwrx

Rob said:


> I am rebooting. Will update in a few.


I did that before posting here, to no avail...Good Luck


----------



## MysteryMan

I called DirecTV and spoke with a technician. Was told that their engineers are aware of the Youtube problem and are working on it but would not tell me what the problem is. The technician said resetting the receiver should solve the problem. When I said resetting doesn't work for everyone I was then told to go to the Tech Forum on their website and see if a solution can be found there. No answer there either. So it looks like we're at the mercy of the engineers correcting the problem.


----------



## bnwrx

OK, small error in my previous post, yesterday my HR20-700's software version was 0456,not 0457(these are getting a little confusing). My HR21 does have version 0457,just checked it now, and youtube is working on the HR21. Even after reboot, HR20 does not have youtube today. Maybe we have to wait a day for it to load up as indicated elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Rob

bnwrx said:


> OK, small error in my previous post, yesterday my HR20-700's software version was 0456,not 0457(these are getting a little confusing). My HR21 does have version 0457,just checked it now, and youtube is working on the HR21. Even after reboot, HR20 does not have youtube today. Maybe we have to wait a day for it to load up as indicated elsewhere in this thread.


HR20-700 x458 today 2:28am, after reboot this morning, youtube not working.


----------



## jasonblair

For those of you with it working, are you all using a Cutting Edge version of the software? I just did another 02468 reset, and it still ran x0452 on my HR23. I see a lot of you are claiming to run x0454, x0456, x0457, or x0458.


----------



## Doug Brott

This feature has been released to everyone .. something was pushed to your receiver that enabled Youtube (I don't know all of the technical details). It's apparently not working for everyone, though.

I do know that your DVR must be connected to the Internet and that the parental controls need to allow videos.

I think what is going on is that your DVR simply isn't "seeing" the servers responsible for making this work. I don't know if this is because of something on your end or something on DIRECTV's end. I'm still waiting for feedback from DIRECTV.

In any event, this is no longer a Cutting Edge only feature.


----------



## davel

Yet another introduction by Directv without finishing MediaShare. 

HEY DIRECTV, IMPLEMENT STANDARD FAST FORWARD AND REWIND ON MEDIASHARE BEFORE STARTING ANOTHER VIDEO PLAYBACK PRODUCT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott

It's all part of the bigger plan ....


----------



## BattleScott

davel said:


> HEY DIRECTV, IMPLEMENT STANDARD FAST FORWARD AND REWIND ON MEDIASHARE BEFORE STARTING ANOTHER VIDEO PLAYBACK PRODUCT!!!!!!!!!!!


UNLESS IT'S HULU!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## Doug Brott

You know as soon as DIRECTV adds hulu the price for hulu will go up..


----------



## cypherx

Doug Brott said:


> You've gotta start somewhere ..
> 
> Don't look for Netflix, though. DIRECTV has their own movie service and I just don't see them giving access to their competition. You'll need to use some other device for Netflix.


I would love if DirecTV offered a 'Netflix like' option where you pay a certain amount a month and get instant streaming just like Netflix. Sure there's Download on Demand right now, but that can get really expensive over time, plus you have to download the content, exit out of that screen and go into the playlist screen and hope to god it shows up in there and doesn't show up in history as canceled.

I'd love a streaming option (perhaps a 30 sec up front buffer) for those of us with fast enough connections. Plus non DVR's could join in on the fun (and DirecTV could capture more revenue from non DVR users), as streaming and buffering can take place in RAM, rather than a swap file on a hard drive. Take the Nintendo Wii for example.... there's no hard drive in that thing, but you can still instantly view Netflix titles on it.

Perhaps a movie package where you get 10 movies a month for a discounted rate, rather than the current ala-carte $4.99+ or whatever it is today per film.

But yeah, the YouTube works great! It also proves that the device can stream, as the videos start instantly (note they don't download to your playlist, then you pick them out of there!). Just with the search results were in line with the web search results. Lots of "copy-written" content omitted from the DirecTV search. Many music video searches for example yield lots of cover's or other interpretations to the songs. Do the same search on Youtube.com and you can get the official music video. Same thing with clips from Letterman, Daily Show, and many other NBC / CBS content. Must be the paranoid studios limiting some content to web only, much like Hulu. Not DirecTV's fault, because YouTube embedded in BluRay players filter the search results exactly the same.

Now we just need a qwerty keyboard remote (like Boxee's?) Triple Tap works better than hunt and peck, but it's still no keyboard!


----------



## MysteryMan

Doug Brott said:


> This feature has been released to everyone .. something was pushed to your receiver that enabled Youtube (I don't know all of the technical details). It's apparently not working for everyone, though.
> 
> I do know that your DVR must be connected to the Internet and that the parental controls need to allow videos.
> 
> I think what is going on is that your DVR simply isn't "seeing" the servers responsible for making this work. I don't know if this is because of something on your end or something on DIRECTV's end. I'm still waiting for feedback from DIRECTV.
> 
> In any event, this is no longer a Cutting Edge only feature.


Am looking forward to you posting the feedback you get from DirecTV. As I posted the technician I talked with acknowledged there is a problem with the Youtube release and that their engineers are working on it but would not tell me what the problem is and that resetting the receiver works in some cases but not all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Release Notes posted...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2707305#post2707305


----------



## bnwrx

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Release Notes posted...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2707305#post2707305


The last line Titled "Notes" may be the key to why I lost the youtube results today.


----------



## gully_foyle

Doug Brott said:


> It's hard to tell if it's a large number of receivers or not. Certainly it's more than one. Seems here it's affecting 6-12 folks. I'll let you know if I hear anything from DIRECTV.


If I understand correctly, I go to SEARCH, put in a keyword like "CATS" and then scroll down to the end of the suggested list. Right now all I see is "KEYWORD CATS" and nothing at all about YouTube. I assume there are some cat videos on YouTube, so the search shouldn't be null. HR20-700 (now 0x458), HR21-700


----------



## sigma1914

gully_foyle said:


> If I understand correctly, I go to SEARCH, put in a keyword like "CATS" and then scroll down to the end of the suggested list. Right now all I see is "KEYWORD CATS" and nothing at all about YouTube. I assume there are some cat videos on YouTube, so the search shouldn't be null. HR20-700 (now 0x458), HR21-700


As you type CATS you should notice your choices filter down with each letter typed. When CATS is typed, you should see on the right it say:
"CATS" Keyword
"CATS" Youtube

Then, you select the Youtube choice and results will show.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bnwrx said:


> The last line Titled "Notes" may be the key to why I lost the youtube results today.





gully_foyle said:


> If I understand correctly, I go to SEARCH, put in a keyword like "CATS" and then scroll down to the end of the suggested list. Right now all I see is "KEYWORD CATS" and nothing at all about YouTube. I assume there are some cat videos on YouTube, so the search shouldn't be null. HR20-700 (now 0x458), HR21-700


Folks need to make sure they read the part about how *this will only be enabled once all the units *have the updates pushed out to the various HD DVR models...


----------



## Doug Brott

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Folks need to make sure they read the part about how *this will only be enabled once all the units *have the updates pushed out to the various HD DVR models...


I've removed that line. That was the previous notes from when the release started a few weeks back.

Youtube is supposed to be enabled for EVERYONE with and HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24 or R22 at this point.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> I've removed that line. That was the previous notes from when the release started a few weeks back.
> 
> Youtube is supposed to be enabled for EVERYONE with and HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24 or R22 at this point.


Good to know.


----------



## jdh8668

This new feature is very cool. Big Thumbs Up to Directv!!! Getting it on my HR20-700. I can see myself watching videos of old bands way into the wee hours.
Also works on my HR21 too.


----------



## tnorrispj

you think it could be a DNS thing, Doug? I'm using opendns on my local network for dns. i think i'll try switching over to my local isp's dns servers and see if that makes a difference


----------



## oldcrooner

I've noticed that none of the YouTube HD videos that I've checked can actually be viewed in HD on the DVR even though I have sufficient bandwidth and they work fine on my PC. Anyone know why this is the case?


----------



## maartena

Doug Brott said:


> I think what is going on is that your DVR simply isn't "seeing" the servers responsible for making this work. I don't know if this is because of something on your end or something on DIRECTV's end. I'm still waiting for feedback from DIRECTV.


I am not at home right now, so I can't test.... but I can tell you that I am currently remoted (RDP) into my home desktop, and from there I can ping all devices in my network, so they are definitely connected to the network. I also don't have a firewall in place that would prevent any device from communicating to the outside world.

Of course I can test communication between my network and the servers responsible for making this work, if I had the IP address(es) of the servers. A traceroute might be able to reveal some more information. Who knows, maybe it is an AT&T related issue, which is my ISP.

On the other hand, TV Apps work fine and without any problem, as well as using DLNA to stream online video from other sources to my HR24/100.

At this moment however, since I don't have any more information as to which servers it needs to reach so I can determine whether there IS a network problem, I am inclined to think that this is all on DirecTV.

I can ping "directv.com" without any problem from here, but there is a high probability that the servers that it NEEDS to reach are in a whole different data center in some other part of the country then where the public website is hosted.

So until then I wait. Now, the fact that DirecTV hasn't responded to you yet, tells me that this is something they did not encounter during previous testing, as if it did occur during tests, the problem and the possible solution would have been documented. Or am I really expecting too much now?


----------



## maartena

tnorrispj said:


> you think it could be a DNS thing, Doug? I'm using opendns on my local network for dns. i think i'll try switching over to my local isp's dns servers and see if that makes a difference


Not sure. I use AT&T's DNS. If we have some IP addresses and names to resolve, we can test this.


----------



## dorfd1

Doug Brott said:


> OK, it's weird .. but it doesn't change the fact that DIRECTV is not supporting vevo.com.


I know that but vevo.com is seperate from youtube. when I view a music video that comes from vevo it plays through youtube I don't have to leave youtube.com and goto vevo.com to see the video otherwise vevo music videos would not work through wii media center.


----------



## Doug Brott

dorfd1 said:


> I know that but vevo.com is seperate from youtube. when I view a music video that comes from vevo it plays through youtube I don't have to leave youtube.com and goto vevo.com to see the video otherwise vevo music videos would not work through wii media center.


DIRECTV doesn't support that as you can see .. that's why they don't show up in the results.


----------



## cypherx

I don't think DirecTV want's to support real copyrighted material like music video's. If they can't control the royalties paid to each artist every time a video is paid, then they would likely be a target for a lawsuit. I guess the internet makes money off of click-able ads, plus these people seem to have different opinions on viewing content via your computer monitor vs. a TV screen (just ask Hulu).

There's many other things omitted from DirecTV's YouTube search, from big name content providers ie) CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox. I think it's filtered for the legal issues. Better safe than sorry.

My solution: I run Boxee off my laptop. I just set my laptop in it's docking station, which is connected to my TV. I use my iPhone remotes... Mobile Mouse if I am navigating in Windows, or the Boxee remote control if in full screen Boxee. The Crisp HD UI is light years beyond anything DirecTV, Tivo, or Cable providers offer. It's also very quick and has smooth modern screen transitions and GUI effects. Content on it streams instantly using the same exact internet connection that is available to my HR24. It's in good quality too. I know one of my favorite things to watch is the Engadget Show. It comes in at 720p in real time. It's quite amazing that they are able to do it.


----------



## dorfd1

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV doesn't support that as you can see .. that's why they don't show up in the results.


do other videos that contain ads play on directv? the ads I refer to are the ones that play before the video and the ones that show up at the bottom of the video after a few seconds.


----------



## jasonhol

youtube was also working for me yesterday before the update now nothing.


----------



## Mike_TV

Was working yesterday for me on one of the DVRs. Tried a couple of videos. The last one locked up. Red button reset and now no YouTube for me.


----------



## ttodd1

I had it yesterday and then this AM the unit had rebooted now I do not have youtube anymore. What happened?


----------



## jasonhol

just did a force fw download and youtube is working again!


----------



## Mariah2014

Reboot fixed mine. I have noticed videos on you tube with any territory restrictions have excluded. This is probably why those videos that vevo has rights to put on you tube are excluded since some of those videos they can't show in the United States and some they can only show in the United States.
edit. atleast one vevo video is in the mix that I have found so far. Just may take awhile I guess for them to be included. However it was from a vevo channel on you tube added in the last few days.


----------



## jasonblair

Despite Doug's comments that it should be available for everyone, it clearly isn't. Is ANYONE out there running x452 software and able to access it? If so, is ANYONE running x452 on an HR-23 and have it working? Just wondering...


----------



## dorfd1

has anyone tried to play a video that contains an ad that plays before the video and/or an ad that shows at the bottom of the video after a few seconds.


----------



## tsduke

I don't see you tube on either my HR22 or HR23 that are connected to the internet.


----------



## Doug Brott

Those that are failing to get Youtube .. 

Do you have the most recent software?

0x458 - HR20
0x457 - HR21/22/23, R22 & HR24-500
0x454 - HR24-100/200

Maybe this is the problem after all.


----------



## tsduke

Doug Brott said:


> Those that are failing to get Youtube ..
> 
> Do you have the most recent software?
> 
> 0x458 - HR20
> 0x457 - HR21/22/23, R22 & HR24-500
> 0x454 - HR24-100/200
> 
> Maybe this is the problem after all.


Nope. 0x452 from 12/14.


----------



## Sim-X

Sweet, can't wait to try

hmmmm, just checked my HR24-500 - I'm on 0X452 12/21

No scheduled upgrade date, lame


----------



## adamson

HR24-500's running 0x452 from December. YouTube is working fine. No DECA, unsupported MRV all hardwired. It is an option in Parental Controls on/off web videos. Using Google DNS 8.8.8.8 .


----------



## maartena

Doug Brott said:


> Those that are failing to get Youtube ..
> 
> Do you have the most recent software?
> 
> 0x458 - HR20
> 0x457 - HR21/22/23, R22 & HR24-500
> 0x454 - HR24-100/200
> 
> Maybe this is the problem after all.


I got 0x454 on the 8th at 02:32 AM on my HR24/100 - I think I posted that already too.

Still no Youtube.

My unit is connected with DECA.


----------



## BobCA

Hope this helps someone....

I tried rebooting last night and again tonight to get "You Tube" to work.....no luck.
When I read a previous post here about allowing videos under parental controls, I ignored it. In my 15 years with DirecTV, I have never used parental controls. 

When nothing else worked, I checked the setting to "allow videos" anyway and it was set to "block" (maybe by default, I've never set it.) I changed it, did a search for AAAAA, and You Tube is now active.


Update: the exact wording is "web videos", set it to ALLOW.


----------



## bnwrx

BobCA said:


> Hope this helps someone....
> 
> I tried rebooting last night and again tonight to get "You Tube" to work.....no luck.
> When I read a previous post here about allowing videos under parental controls, I ignored it. In my 15 years with DirecTV, I have never used parental controls.
> 
> When nothing else worked, I checked the setting to "allow videos" anyway and it was set to "block" (maybe by default, I've never set it.) I changed it, did a search for AAAAA, and You Tube is now active.


I don't even see this as a choice on my menu listing under parental controls. Where do you find "Allow videos"? My HR20 rec'd the 458 software last night,still no youtube. My HR21 has 457 and youtube works on it.


----------



## maartena

BobCA said:


> Hope this helps someone....
> When nothing else worked, I checked the setting to "allow videos" anyway and it was set to "block" (maybe by default, I've never set it.) I changed it, did a search for AAAAA, and You Tube is now active.


I checked my settings, but I cannot find an "allow video" setting anywhere on my HR24/100.

As for parental controls, I have not enabled it and probably never will.


----------



## BobCA

bnwrx said:


> I don't even see this as a choice on my menu listing under parental controls. Where do you find "Allow videos"? My HR20 rec'd the 458 software last night,still no youtube. My HR21 has 457 and youtube works on it.


I just double checked...under parental controls the setting is called "web videos" (more exact wording) and should be set to "allow".


----------



## maartena

BobCA said:


> I just double checked...under parental controls the setting is called "web videos" (more exact wording) and should be set to "allow".


It is NOT there. I bet ya though it will be there when youtube finally works.... 

I am going to reboot my unit one more time..... maybe, just maybe THIS time it will work.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Youtube worked great yesterday. Went to use it today around 12:30pm, no luck. Previous Youtube search results weren't there either. Noticed that my HR20-700 was updated to 0x458.

Rebooted both DVR's, Youtube was back, as was my previous search results!


----------



## maartena

Well I have good news to report.

Another reboot, and my youtube is there.

It took 4 reboots, but it finally showed up.

Now, some questions:

My wife has uploaded several video's she made with her iphone. If you know the iphone, it makes a VERTICAL video (where the vertical side of the video is longer then the horizontal side) and the HR just stretches the horizontal out, resulting in a greatly distorted video.

Is there a way to leave the aspect ratio of the video alone, and to just have it play "as is" with black bars on either side if needed?

Example of such a video: 




(No I am not the huge black dude in that video, LOL - just a random search on "iphone video test").

But see how it records? There are a whole lotta iPhones in the world recording like that.... and I rather see it as is, then have it stretched.

Possible?


----------



## jasonblair

Doug Brott said:


> Those that are failing to get Youtube ..
> 
> Do you have the most recent software?
> 
> 0x458 - HR20
> 0x457 - HR21/22/23, R22 & HR24-500
> 0x454 - HR24-100/200
> 
> Maybe this is the problem after all.


As stated, I did a 02468 restart, and still got x452 on my HR23. No YouTube... Despite what they told you, I'm almost 100% positive this is the problem.


----------



## jasonblair

maartena said:


> It is NOT there. I bet ya though it will be there when youtube finally works....
> 
> I am going to reboot my unit one more time..... maybe, just maybe THIS time it will work.


I can confirm this... "Web Videos" is NOT in the parental controls for people who don't have YouTube showing up.


----------



## MysteryMan

jasonblair said:


> I can confirm this... "Web Videos" is NOT in the parental controls for people who don't have YouTube showing up.


+1......I'm willing to bet we need a software update in order to get Youtube capability.


----------



## MysteryMan

Doug Brott said:


> Those that are failing to get Youtube ..
> 
> Do you have the most recent software?
> 
> 0x458 - HR20
> 0x457 - HR21/22/23, R22 & HR24-500
> 0x454 - HR24-100/200
> 
> Maybe this is the problem after all.


I think it is. My HR22-100 currently has 0x452. Am going to have to wait for 0x457 and see if it corrects the problem with not getting Youtube.


----------



## jsmuga

Doug Brott said:


> Those that are failing to get Youtube ..
> 
> Do you have the most recent software?
> 
> 0x458 - HR20
> 0x457 - HR21/22/23, R22 & HR24-500
> 0x454 - HR24-100/200
> 
> Maybe this is the problem after all.


I had two receivers that youtube was not working on. I just rebooted them this morning and now they are working. All my receivers are not the above versions they are still on the previous versions.


----------



## bnwrx

OK and Hooray, youtube is back. It took another reboot this morning,still on version 458. Now there is an entry under "Parental Controls" for "Web Videos". It was NOT there before! After editing this to 'Allow", youtube is again available. I did nothing other than reboot(3 times I think), so who knows why it took that many times. Hopefully it stays now.


----------



## johnp37

I could not care less about youtube. I can get it on my computer, I certainly don't need it on my TV. My life would not be meaningless without it. Besides, there is a LOT of content inappropriate for all family members and not all subscribers are conscientious about using parental controls. Case in point see the post below #168. My $.02


----------



## Doug Brott

bnwrx said:


> so who knows why it took that many times. Hopefully it stays now.


There was a fix made available last night (not new software) .. So hopefully now folks that were having trouble will start seeing the Youtube search. It's also been confirmed again that software revision is not the issue. You should be seeing this regardless of what version you have as long as your set top box is Internet connected.


----------



## MysteryMan

Doug Brott said:


> There was a fix made available last night (not new software) .. So hopefully now folks that were having trouble will start seeing the Youtube search. It's also been confirmed again that software revision is not the issue. You should be seeing this regardless of what version you have as long as your set top box is Internet connected.


My HR22-100 is and has been internet and network connected but still no Youtube. Is there a time frame as to when last night's fix will take effect?


----------



## Doug Brott

It's supposedly done .. Perhaps try another restart.


----------



## Doug Brott

Oh, make sure that TV Apps are working.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

TVApps work fine here...

Did another restart earlier this morning...

*HR21-200*....no YouTube.


----------



## bnwrx

hdtvfan0001 said:


> TVApps work fine here...
> 
> Did another restart earlier this morning...
> 
> *HR21-200*....no YouTube.


Keep trying, it took 3 for me...


----------



## MysteryMan

Just did a reset and now have Youtube. For my HR22-100 last night's fix worked. Good luck to the rest who are still having problems.


----------



## jamwadmag

MysteryMan said:


> Just did a reset and now have Youtube. For my HR22-100 last night's fix worked. Good luck to the rest who are still having problems.


Ditto.

S/W updated at 2:37 AM 2/8/11 but didnt get Youtube until I also did the Menu 'RESET" this morn.....also 'Default' was to block under Parental Controls.


----------



## gpg

Just did another reset on my HR20-700 and still no joy. TV Apps work, but there is no option for "web videos" under parental controls.


----------



## MysteryMan

MysteryMan said:


> Just did a reset and now have Youtube. For my HR22-100 last night's fix worked. Good luck to the rest who are still having problems.


I forget to mention since getting the Youtube feature Web Videos now appears in the Parental Settings menu and is set to block by default. For those still trying be sure to change this setting to Allow when you aquire the Youtube feature.


----------



## Laxguy

johnp37 said:


> I could not care less about youtube. I can get it on my computer, I certainly don't need it on my TV. My life would not be meaningless without it. Besides, there is a LOT of content inappropriate for all family members and not all subscribers are conscientious about using parental controls. Case in point see the post below #168. My $.02


It's not a biggie for me, also, though it'd be handy from time to time. But I find it is something I want to help work, so I test and test, and perhaps am able to learn something that'd help others.

There's probably no feature/type of operation on DirecTV that someone doesn't say 'phfffffft' to, yet another would kill to keep it/have it.

Just my $1.59 (inflation adjusted!)


----------



## marquitos2

MysteryMan said:


> I forget to mention since getting the Youtube feature Web Videos now appears in the Parental Settings menu and is set to block by default. For those still trying be sure to change this setting to Allow when you aquire the Youtube feature.


I have a HR-24/100 and this morning I change the settings in the parental menu and now can watch YouTube


----------



## Rob

HR20-700

Tuesday: Youtube Working
Wednesday Morning: New Sortware x458
Youtube not working
Check my settings made sure I had network internet connection
check parental controls
Did a couple reboots
Still not working
Wednesday Afternoon: Did the force software download of x456 software
Youtube working again
Just after midnight, HR-20-700 says it needs to update data/software
"oh no!" but I let it download and update again
Software X458 again!
But YOUTUBE WORKING!!!!
still.

However, why do I get excited about a feature I will rarely use? I want more HD darn it.


----------



## Laxguy

Rob said:


> HR20-700
> 
> << Snipped bits out >>
> 
> But YOUTUBE WORKING!!!!
> still.
> 
> However, why do I get excited about a feature I will rarely use? I want more HD darn it.


Apparently there is some HD content on YouTube. Perhaps someone can give an exact title so the rest of us can see! Who knows (besides The Shadow)?!


----------



## Doug Brott

There are a couple of DBSTalk episodes. Those show up in HD via Youtube.


----------



## Rob

Trying to figure out if I can get a live youtube stream come up on search.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MysteryMan said:


> I forget to mention since getting the Youtube feature *Web Videos now appears in the Parental Settings *menu and is set to block by default. For those still trying be sure to change this setting to Allow when you aquire the Youtube feature.


They do not appear here in the Parental controls on my HR21-200...


marquitos2 said:


> I have a HR-24/100 and this morning I change the settings in the parental menu and now can watch YouTube


After 3 resets (today)...

Still no YOUTUBE here yet on the HR21-200...everything else...including TVApps....works.


----------



## MysteryMan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They do not appear here in the Parental controls on my HR21-200...
> 
> After 3 resets (today)...
> 
> Still no YOUTUBE here yet on the HR21-200...everything else...including TVApps....works.


Until you are able to get the Youtube feature they probably won't. Web Videos did not appear in my parental settings menu until after I was able to receive the Youtube feature as I posted.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MysteryMan said:


> Until you are able to get the Youtube feature they probably won't. Web Videos did not appear in my parental settings menu until after I was able to receive the Youtube feature as I posted.


Yup...that's working on the other DVR model units here just fine. Thanks.


----------



## alv

Doug Brott said:


> There are a couple of DBSTalk episodes. Those show up in HD via Youtube.


Do they show up on a HR2x in HD. I only was outputting 480i signal (native on).


----------



## jasonblair

I did another 02468 reboot. Still got x0452 on my HR23... but I'm pleased to announce that I am now watching Vader Sessions!


----------



## azarby

My HR22-100 updated to 457 last night and YouTube is now functional. The HR23-700 is the only receiver of the 4 DVRs that does not have YouTube. It is also on 457. Rebooting it now to see if that helps.

Bob


----------



## azarby

azarby said:


> My HR22-100 updated to 457 last night and YouTube is now functional. The HR23-700 is the only receiver of the 4 DVRs that does not have YouTube. It is also on 457. Rebooting it now to see if that helps.
> 
> Bob


Ok, a reboot after last nights fix has now enabled YouTube on the HR23-700.

As of now, all four DVRs HR24-500 (x2), HR23-700, and HR22-100 now have YouTube enabled.

Bob


----------



## Doug Brott

Glad to see folks are getting this to work now .. rebooting is required to make it work if it's still not working for you.


----------



## Racer88

HR20-700 0x456 - Forced a firmware download earlier today and got 0x456 still. No 0x458 for me apparently. No YouTube either.

Got a popup a few minutes ago saying the box needed to be reset. After reset still have 0x456 and now have YouTube. Ok, whatever...

Couldn't care less about YouTube. Just reporting results.


----------



## alv

Anyone know how resolution works? I seem mostly to get 480i.


----------



## bnwrx

Doug Brott said:


> Glad to see folks are getting this to work now .. rebooting is required to make it work if it's still not working for you.


Doug, thanks for pursuing this to get the "techs" to issue a "fix" overnite. Some may not feel that youtube is a big deal, but now at least I don't have to look at it on my 19" desktop....:lol:


----------



## billsharpe

dorfd1 said:


> do other videos that contain ads play on directv? the ads I refer to are the ones that play before the video and the ones that show up at the bottom of the video after a few seconds.


I watched the Glee Chevrolet ad (See the USA in your Chevrolet) from Super Bowl Sunday via YouTube through DirecTV. Probably not quite HD, but it looked awfully good on my 40-inch Sony HD. Other versions of the same ad were also available. I also looked at the original ad by Dinah Shore from 1952.

The ad was shown again during Glee's Tuesday night broadcast.

I did not notice other ads before or during any YouTube videos on DirecTV.


----------



## gpg

I just reset my HR20-700 for the third time and still no youtube. I've reset my HR21-700 twice and no youtube there either. I'm giving up. At least my HR24-200 has it.


----------



## StvRbrsn

I still need to try these out.


----------



## Doug Brott

gpg said:


> I just reset my HR20-700 for the third time and still no youtube. I've reset my HR21-700 twice and no youtube there either. I'm giving up. At least my HR24-200 has it.


Does TV Apps work on the HR20-700?


----------



## Laxguy

Doug Brott said:


> Does TV Apps work on the HR20-700?


Just sat down in front of my HR20-700. No TV apps, though there's a momentary message that "they are loading". No YouTube results, either.

Will reset.


----------



## tnorrispj

did a reset and when it came back youtube was there! still on 0x452, and i didn't have to change parental controls


----------



## y2k02c5

HR20-100, software is at x458 and no youtube. check parental settings as well. i'm online, on demand works. but no dice on the YT


----------



## gpg

Doug Brott said:


> Does TV Apps work on the HR20-700?


Yes.


----------



## Doug Brott

y2k02c5 said:


> HR20-100, software is at x458 and no youtube. check parental settings as well. i'm online, on demand works. but no dice on the YT


If you haven't, make sure to restart your DVR.


----------



## Laxguy

Done and done, still no TV apps nor Youtube on the HR20-700.


----------



## SEAKevin

It's still not working for me on either of my HR21-100's. I still have 0452. TV apps has never worked for me.. it says "TV apps is still loading". I have internet connectivity on both DVR's and can download on demand movies no problem..just no TV Apps or Youtube. No option for internet videos in parental controls either.


----------



## Herdfan

No Youtube on one of my HR20-700's.

Did a restart and verified it is connected to internet. Downloaded a DOD episode to verify.


----------



## DrZ

Herdfan said:


> No Youtube on one of my HR20-700's.
> 
> Did a restart and verified it is connected to internet. Downloaded a DOD episode to verify.


Same with me. I'm running software x456 on my HR20-700 and I have TVapps and VOD working.


----------



## marquitos2

MysteryMan said:


> It's been over sixteen hours and still no Youtube. I have a HR22-100 receiver (Software:0x452). Have done a reset. Ran a System Test: All Items OK. VOD:Working. TV Apps :Working. Music, Photos & More:Working. I do not use Parental Control. Have checked all the settings on my PC. Using Smart Search I typed AAAAA as Doug suggested:No results. I even checked the Customer Information Channel this morning and interestingly it too is not working. As frustrating as it is not having the new Youtube feature it's more frustrating not knowing why!


Go to setup and parental settings, roll down until you find web, able this app. Go back to smart search and typt AAA and you sould have it.


----------



## marquitos2

Doug Brott said:


> Glad to see folks are getting this to work now .. rebooting is required to make it work if it's still not working for you.


I got an HR24/100 and no need for reboot to get YouTube


----------



## Doug Brott

marquitos2 said:


> I got an HR24/100 and no need for reboot to get YouTube


I bet it rebooted and you didn't even know about it


----------



## Laxguy

marquitos2 said:


> I got an HR24/100 and no need for reboot to get YouTube


Yes, same here, on a /500, but my HR20-700 does not get it. From other posts, there appears to be an unknown variable among the HR20s.


----------



## EVAC41

Laxguy said:


> Yes, same here, on a /500, but my HR20-700 does not get it. From other posts, there appears to be an unknown variable among the HR20s.


Yea mine also I have a HR20-700 and I rebooted it and still don't see youtube when I search for a keyword.


----------



## Doug Brott

EVAC41 said:


> Yea mine also I have a HR20-700 and I rebooted it and still don't see youtube when I search for a keyword.


I know one guy that took 24 hours for it to show up. It's probably just a matter of waiting to be honest.


----------



## islesfan

MysteryMan said:


> Same here (HR22-100). Been internet connected for months. Everything works (VOD, Music, Photos & More) but YOUTUBE not showing anywhere.


Same here: yes Internet no YouTube.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Silly question... most youtube vids are barely watchable at 100% original size on my 15" monitor. Don't they look like complete pixelated garbage when they are scaled / stretched to say a 50" 1080p tv?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

"SledgeHammer" said:


> Silly question... most youtube vids are barely watchable at 100% original size on my 15" monitor. Don't they look like complete pixelated garbage when they are scaled / stretched to say a 50" 1080p tv?


The ones I watched weren't stretched. And, they weren't perfect looking either. But they were watchable, IMHO.


----------



## EVAC41

Just did a restart on my H21-700 from my setup menu and now youtube is there.. YEA!!!

:icon_bb::joy:


----------



## Ed Campbell

YouTube arrived this morning. And for those who ask, downloaded videos offered at 720p - or even 1080p - look fine on an HDTV.

I have a PITA question, though. Can we change "sort" from relevance to date?

There are channels in YouTube that carry shows that are regularly updated, weekly, even daily. The relevance sort seem to have nothing to do with date and since the guide isn't showing date - you get to wander all over the map trying to find the latest edition.

The modifier is available at YouTube's own site. Can it be brought to D* access - or is it in fact already in there somewhere awaiting a viewer to press a magic button?


----------



## mikeny

I didn't have youtube with version 0x452 last night and so I rebooted. This morning they appeared.

It's cool but I'm kind of surprised you guys are giving the HD videos a pass. It's not close to HD. 

My own youtube come up and it's interesting to see them play within the DirecTV DVR interface. However, it should be 720p and there's a world of difference from what I'm seeing through the DVR vs. my own computer locally or even streaming HD from an HD capable computer/screen set up. DLNA streaming through the Samsung Blu-Ray player also plays them in full resolution. The Blu-Ray player's youtube app also skimps on resolution however.

It's fun though and 4/5 streamed without issue. The last one cut off.


----------



## raott

Why in the world is trick play disabled?


----------



## mikeny

raott said:


> Why in the world is trick play disabled?


It's not surprising given DirecTV's DLNA (Media Share) implementation which doesn't have trick play either.


----------



## mikek

HR20-100. No You Tube, no TV Apps, internet and OnDemand works. Rebooted twice and no dice.


----------



## mikeny

mikek said:


> HR20-100. No You Tube, no TV Apps, internet and OnDemand works. Rebooted twice and no dice.


It could take several hours to appear. A watched pot....


----------



## Kevin F

I cant get my HR24-500 to work with Youtube. The Youtube search option doesn't show up.

Edit: Nevermind, a reboot fixed it.


----------



## Doug Brott

Kevin F said:


> I cant get my HR24-500 to work with Youtube. The Youtube search option doesn't show up.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, a reboot fixed it.


Yes, if Youtube is still not working for you, then reboot and wait .. It could take up to 24 hours after the reboot.


----------



## mikek

OK. I'll wait. I rebooted and 22 hours later it wasn't there. I rebooted again and it has been 17 hours. I'll check if it appears tomorrow.

TV apps says it is waiting to initialize.

-mk


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, if Youtube is still not working for you, then reboot and wait .. It could take up to 24 hours after the reboot.


That's my plan on the HR21-200 here per your instructions. All the other units already have it.


----------



## KAL

HR24-100

After several reboots for the last few days, finally seem to have it. The thing is, the youtube icon still doesnt appear in smart search. Only when I search for specific things will youtube come up. I have web content unblocked.


----------



## LOBO2999

This work for me on my HR 20's

Keyword search UTUB3ON


----------



## braven

That's just sick. I just found out about this feature. I immediately searched for Sungha Jung. A young Korean guitar virtuoso. Within seconds he's on my screen. The video quality is pretty good but the sound quality is amazing. Sungha's rendition of Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight" is simply amazing. Also check out his version of "Sweet Child O' Mine". Never sounded so good.


----------



## mikek

Still nothing after 40 plus hours. HR20-100


----------



## jmunick1

On YouTube you can select the quality of the video you want to see. I may be wrong but it seems like the D* receivers always pick the lowest quality video. Is there anyway to change that? What about accessing your YouTube account via the receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## billsharpe

The YouTube quality seems to be all over the lot, just like it is on the computer. I've gotten everything from almost HD (the Glee Chevy commercial) to kinescope quality (because it IS a kinescope recording of Dinah Shore's original very old black and white TV commercial). But I can find no means of selecting the video quality on DirecTV as you can often do on the computer.


----------



## brian188

LOBO2999 said:


> This work for me on my HR 20's
> 
> Keyword search UTUB3ON


The keyword search is the only thing that worked for my HR20.


----------



## jazzyjez

marquitos2 said:


> Go to setup and parental settings, roll down until you find web, able this app. Go back to smart search and typt AAA and you sould have it.


Thanks for that - I'd hadn't checked my parental settings because I was convinced I didn't have any restrictions applied... and I guess I didn't until this new item (Web videos) got added to the list after one of the reboots. So now the YouTube works on my HR20-700.

Was it worth it? In part, yes: the video quality is as you'd expect from watching the same video clip on a PC, after all, watching a 20 inch screen from 3 feet is the same apparent resolution as a 60 inch screen from 9 feet - so some are great, others far less so. The audio quality though is far more problematical. Several videos had severe audio problems that are not present on the PC - recurrent glitches, a sort of "kccchhh" (almost like an old record being scratched). Sometimes these would be occasional, only sounding once or twice during a clip, in other cases repeating every couple of seconds. Perhaps an artifact from a sampling rate conversion issue.


----------



## beakor

Why wont it display hd videos? Its fine on the pc but is 480 on d*


----------



## Doug Brott

LOBO2999 said:


> This work for me on my HR 20's
> 
> Keyword search _deleted_


The keyword is no longer necessary DVRs have already been sent the activation packet. A reboot may be necessary to get it working.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikek said:


> Still nothing after 40 plus hours. HR20-100


Did you (1) reboot and does (2) TVApps work?


----------



## ub1934

Still cant get You Tube with Smart Search , only way is if i go to HuLu & then to You Tube


----------



## mikek

Doug Brott said:


> Did you (1) reboot and does (2) TVApps work?


Yes I rebooted and TVApps does not work.

-mk


----------



## jamieh1

Had You Tube during the CE releases, Not now. The only way I can get my apps to work is to run my ethernet wire direct into my cable modem and re run a Advanced Network set up. Then I hook my ethernet back up the correct way in one of the routers ports. But still no You Tube.


----------



## Doug Brott

mikek said:


> Yes I rebooted and TVApps does not work.
> 
> -mk


You have a connectivity issue then. TV apps needs to be working first. Check the system information to make sure that it is properly connected to the Internet. You can't get Youtube (or TVapps) without an Internet connection.


----------



## Doug Brott

jamieh1 said:


> Had You Tube during the CE releases, Not now. The only way I can get my apps to work is to run my ethernet wire direct into my cable modem and re run a Advanced Network set up. Then I hook my ethernet back up the correct way in one of the routers ports. But still no You Tube.


Youtube may take some time to appear. In one case it took 24 hours.


----------



## Doug Brott

ub1934 said:


> Still cant get You Tube with Smart Search , only way is if i go to HuLu & then to You Tube


:scratchin

DIRECTV doesn't support hulu.


----------



## gpg

I've given up on youtube. Three of my HR2x can't get it no matter how many reboots and no matter how long I wait. All have internet connectivity as TV Apps work. I even tried the UTUB3ON search on a couple of them, but that didn't help either. Only my HR24-200 gets youtube.


----------



## ub1934

Doug Brott said:


> :scratchin
> 
> DIRECTV doesn't support hulu.


I have to go to Music , Photos & More click on My Computer (not TVersity) & that takes me to HuLu , Netflix , CBS , Pandora , You Tube , ect Can click on You Tube & view from there .
P.S. Running HR 22-100 , Tv Apps & VOD all OK , running Ox47b


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

gpg said:


> I've given up on youtube. Three of my HR2x can't get it no matter how many reboots and no matter how long I wait. All have internet connectivity as TV Apps work. I even tried the UTUB3ON search on a couple of them, but that didn't help either. Only my HR24-200 gets youtube.


Same here my HR20-700 and HR21-100 nada


----------



## SEAKevin

Doug Brott said:


> You have a connectivity issue then. TV apps needs to be working first. Check the system information to make sure that it is properly connected to the Internet. You can't get Youtube (or TVapps) without an Internet connection.


TV Apps does not work on either of my HR21-100's either and I've got no Youtube. TV Apps tells me it's initializing and to try again later (it has never worked as far as I can tell). I run a system test and everything is normal, and I'm able to download stuff from on demand.

I'm still on 0452.. I've reset multiple times and it won't update me to 0458, and Youtube never works.

I connect to the internet via a wired connection to my router. I have DECA MRV installed.


----------



## mikek

Doug Brott said:


> You have a connectivity issue then. TV apps needs to be working first. Check the system information to make sure that it is properly connected to the Internet. You can't get Youtube (or TVapps) without an Internet connection.


System test shows that it is connected to the internet. No TVApps no YouTube.


----------



## MysteryMan

mikek said:


> System test shows that it is connected to the internet. No TVApps no YouTube.


Using System Information under Network check to see there are settings for the following: IP Address, Subnet Mask ,Default Gateway, DNS, STB Services, Status and Audio Services Port. Make sure Network and Internet say connected. There should be no yellow alert triangles for any of the settings.


----------



## Doug Brott

SEAKevin said:


> TV Apps does not work on either of my HR21-100's either and I've got no Youtube. TV Apps tells me it's initializing and to try again later (it has never worked as far as I can tell). I run a system test and everything is normal, and I'm able to download stuff from on demand.
> 
> I'm still on 0452.. I've reset multiple times and it won't update me to 0458, and Youtube never works.
> 
> I connect to the internet via a wired connection to my router. I have DECA MRV installed.


TVapps need to work. I wonder if you might be blocking some of the outbound ports necessary.


----------



## mikek

What ports do you need to open?

-mk


----------



## jdspencer

I find that the YouTube interface in my Samsung TV is better than the search feature in the HR DVRs. 

It's a neat feature for those that don't have access otherwise.


----------



## azarby

mikek said:


> System test shows that it is connected to the internet. No TVApps no YouTube.


Sounds like a firewall problem with your router. Disable any router based firewalls and try again. You may need to reboot the router once you make the changes.


----------



## gully_foyle

azarby said:


> Sounds like a firewall problem with your router. Disable any router based firewalls and try again.


What an incredibly poor idea.


----------



## azarby

gully_foyle said:


> What an incredibly poor idea.


If disabling the firewall works, it at least points to the root of the problem. He can then do some digging into what the real cause is.


----------



## hasan

I was missing YouTube from both my HR20-700 and HR21-100. Both were updated with new software within the last 24 hours. 

I restarted both units and YouTube showed up.

The HR20-100 in the dining room has software dated 2/9, and it showed YouTube without restarting.


----------



## DrZ

You have a DVR in your dining room? Nice.


----------



## SEAKevin

Doug Brott said:


> TVapps need to work. I wonder if you might be blocking some of the outbound ports necessary.


Possible.. any idea what ports I should open up?


----------



## hasan

DrZ said:


> You have a DVR in your dining room? Nice.


We live in an "A-Frame", so the kitchen is adjacent (in open space, however) to both the dining table and a 42" Sanyo HDTV/DVR setup for the wife. On the opposite end of the house, is the main viewing area, where 2 HD-DVRs and the home theater setup is. (they are connected by a long hallway.


----------



## gatecitycanes

HR22 here. I did a reset and got youtube videos in the search, but whenever I try to play one it loads for a while and then just goes back to the show I was watching. I have web videos unblocked on the parental controls. What am I missing?


----------



## dlt4

gatecitycanes said:


> HR22 here. I did a reset and got youtube videos in the search, but whenever I try to play one it loads for a while and then just goes back to the show I was watching. I have web videos unblocked on the parental controls. What am I missing?


I'm having the same problem on most of the videos I try to watch. But once in a while I find one that plays.


----------



## bnwrx

gatecitycanes said:


> HR22 here. I did a reset and got youtube videos in the search, but whenever I try to play one it loads for a while and then just goes back to the show I was watching. I have web videos unblocked on the parental controls. What am I missing?


Same here today. Youtube starts to load then stops, then goes back to current channel.....:nono2:


----------



## phatmatt1215

I have a silly question.... If you have 1 DVR/TV that is hooked up to a modem/router, are all DVR's hooked, or does each TV need to have its own modem/router? Sorry for my stupidity.


----------



## dwneylonsr

phatmatt1215 said:


> I have a silly question.... If you have 1 DVR/TV that is hooked up to a modem/router, are all DVR's hooked, or does each TV need to have its own modem/router? Sorry for my stupidity.


You need either Whole Home connectivity or specific internet connections for each DVR.


----------



## jmacari

> HR22 here. I did a reset and got youtube videos in the search, but whenever I try to play one it loads for a while and then just goes back to the show I was watching. I have web videos unblocked on the parental controls. What am I missing?


same here....HR20-700


----------



## KAL

Nice thing to have, just a little irked that I have to actually type something in to get it. For me, there is no youtube icon to the right where the suggested searches are. So it is at least partially enabled for me, just not 100% and I dont know why.


----------



## phatmatt1215

dwneylonsr said:


> You need either Whole Home connectivity or specific internet connections for each DVR.


Thank you.


----------



## FUCCO

All the sudden all 3 of my recievers will no longer play you tube videos? I can search for stuff and it finds the you tube videos. When i hit play it freezes for 20 seconds or so and goes back to the regualr channel the tv is on. I have already reset all my recievers with negative results. Everything was working fine yesterday


----------



## Doug Brott

KAL said:


> Nice thing to have, just a little irked that I have to actually type something in to get it. For me, there is no youtube icon to the right where the suggested searches are. So it is at least partially enabled for me, just not 100% and I dont know why.


This works via the search feature .. Even with looking for programs you have to type something. Youtube search is no different. Besides, how would the system know what your looking for without actually typing something in? :scratchin


----------



## Doug Brott

phatmatt1215 said:


> I have a silly question.... If you have 1 DVR/TV that is hooked up to a modem/router, are all DVR's hooked, or does each TV need to have its own modem/router? Sorry for my stupidity.


The easy way to check is to simply press & hold {INFO}. Then choose 'More System Info' and scroll down the page. It should have a line that says:

*Internet: Connected*

If you don't see this (or something close as I'm not in front of a DVR at the moment), then that particular DVR is not connected to the Internet and you will not be able to get Youtube videos on that DVR. It is entirely possible that if you have multiple DVRs in your hose that you only have one connected and the others are not. If you have whole home DVR Service, then if one is connected, they all should be connected.


----------



## KAL

Doug Brott said:


> This works via the search feature .. Even with looking for programs you have to type something. Youtube search is no different. Besides, how would the system know what your looking for without actually typing something in? :scratchin


Very true! I just assumed (wrongly I guess) that there was a youtube button and when pushed, it would bring up some kind of main page where video pics sections like "most viewed" etc etc would popup. I thought I was missing out.


----------



## stik6873

FUCCO said:


> All the sudden all 3 of my recievers will no longer play you tube videos? I can search for stuff and it finds the you tube videos. When i hit play it freezes for 20 seconds or so and goes back to the regualr channel the tv is on. I have already reset all my recievers with negative results. Everything was working fine yesterday


Same here, any ideas what the issue is??


----------



## FUCCO

No idea, but at least now i know it is nothing on my end. Maybe directv is updating something so they blocked you tube videos. Hopefully it will be back tonight or tomorrow. This is a great feature.


----------



## Niatross

FUCCO said:


> All the sudden all 3 of my recievers will no longer play you tube videos? I can search for stuff and it finds the you tube videos. When i hit play it freezes for 20 seconds or so and goes back to the regualr channel the tv is on. I have already reset all my recievers with negative results. Everything was working fine yesterday


Same thing here. Searching for videos works fine. Playing a video is a whole different story. After 20 seconds, it goes back to the DirecTV channel you were watching and never "plays" the video.

I received a firmware update on Wednesday morning at 2:30 am on 2/15/11 and now youtube videos will not "play".


----------



## MadMac

Niatross said:


> Same thing here. Searching for videos works fine. Playing a video is a whole different story. After 20 seconds, it goes back to the DirecTV channel you were watching and never "plays" the video.
> 
> I received a firmware update on Wednesday morning at 2:30 am on 2/15/11 and now youtube videos will not "play".


So it's not just me, then.....tried it this morning, got one video to play in about 20 attempts. Some sort of bizarre vortex over eastern Ventura County?


----------



## MysteryMan

Just tested Youtube video titles I banked in Smart Search and have played before. Discovered they won't play. Also tried playing titles I typed in on Smart Search and they won't play either.


----------



## adamson

I take it the last two middle of the night rebooots/no update are for you tube. What I will say is its a joke that this is being added to dvr's and obviously it has become a mess right out of the gate. There are more important things Directv could be doing than this, all the boo hoo in this thread is rediculous, it is my opinion and I do not need comments on how I feel. Directv apps is slower than molasses yet here comes you tube...and what about your remote issues-pressing the channel you want two three times just to get there. When is the remote problems going to get fixed??? Oh no you tube is more important...please.


----------



## MysteryMan

upmichigan said:


> I take it the last two middle of the night rebooots/no update are for you tube. What I will say is its a joke that this is being added to dvr's and obviously it has become a mess right out of the gate. There are more important things Directv could be doing than this, all the boo hoo in this thread is rediculous, it is my opinion and I do not need comments on how I feel. Directv apps is slower than molasses yet here comes you tube...and what about your remote issues-pressing the channel you want two three times just to get there. When is the remote problems going to get fixed??? Oh no you tube is more important...please.


Speaking for myself I'm not having any remote problems and TV Apps work fine on my HR22-100. But I agree with you on Youtube. It has more problems than a dead monkey on a rock.


----------



## makaiguy

MysteryMan said:


> Just tested Youtube video titles I banked in Smart Search and have played before. Discovered they won't play. Also tried playing titles I typed in on Smart Search and they won't play either.


FWIW, I just verified it's working here. Played about half a dozen YouTube videos all the way through, ranging from 2 to 10 minutes in length.

Guess I'm just lucky.

HR20-700, 0x458


----------



## jmacari

> and what about your remote issues-pressing the channel you want two three times just to get there. When is the remote problems going to get fixed??? Oh no you tube is more important...please.


you ain't kidding....Guide/remote problems are getting to the point of "no return"...I've had D since 1998 and never have seen problems like I have now with my HR20-700; I wonder if an DVR upgrade will solve this problem...I mean, it's just such a hassle to do any channel surfing at all.....I try an update almost every day to see if there is any improvement...then all of a sudden, everything works fine (for a while)..very frustrating. I called customer support the other night to discuss Youtube issue; I casually mentioned remote/guide problems to him...he immediately glossed over that point to explain the youtube/smartsearch technique...I didn't bring it up anymore because I have been so "bludgeoned" by the remote/guide lag, that I've learned to live with it...


----------



## mkdtv21

For me its been on and off with the youtube videos being able to play. For a half hour i can play youtube videos and then next half hour I can't.


----------



## MadMac

Here's the latest: If I try to play a YouTube video, I'm told that I'm "not connected to the internet". If I run a test, I am connected. If they're going to provide the feature, is it unreasonable to expect that it will actually work?


----------



## MysteryMan

Just did a system check and Youtube is working again.


----------



## ktk0117

bnwrx said:


> Same here today. Youtube starts to load then stops, then goes back to current channel.....:nono2:


Same problem here.


----------



## gbranch

No youtube on a HR22/100. TV Apps have never worked and I have spent a total of probably 12 hours over last few months screwing around with router settings trying to get it to work. Port forwarding, enabling/disabling DMZ, enabling/disabling UPnP. All I get is a 301 error. VOD works fine and system status says that I am connected to the internet. It seems that TV apps just do not work with certain routers.

Can anyone confirm if working TV apps is required for Youtube access?


----------



## Doug Brott

gbranch said:


> Can anyone confirm if working TV apps is required for Youtube access?


Yes, TV Apps needs to work.

Press and hold {INFO}
Choose "More System Info"
Scroll down the list to find your network settings and post them here.


----------



## cypherx

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, TV Apps needs to work.
> 
> Press and hold {INFO}
> Choose "More System Info"
> Scroll down the list to find your network settings and post them here.


Wow I didn't know you could press and hold info to get to that screen. I always went the long way through the menu.

Now only if you could press and hold list to see the to do list and history screen.


----------



## mikek

I got TV Apps to work. I changed from a old linksys router to a fairly new dlink router. 

You tube still aint working, but now I have hope. I'll reboot and see what happens.

-mk


----------



## gbranch

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, TV Apps needs to work.
> 
> Press and hold {INFO}
> Choose "More System Info"
> Scroll down the list to find your network settings and post them here.


-----------------
Network
IP Address: 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 205.171.3.65
STB Services Port: Yellow Triangle! N/A (301)
Status: -
Audio Services Port: -
Network: Connected
Internet: Connected
------------------

Using a D-Link WBR-1310 Wireless G Router. HR22/100 is connected to router via Ethernet. VOD works fine. Tried Port Forwarding ports 27177 and 27178, no success. Tried putting HR22 in the DMZ which is supposed to put the device outside the router, in theory bypassing any router firewall. Even connected the HR22 directly to the "radio" (my internet provider is a WISP) using the appropriate settings from my ISP. HR22 said that I was connected to the internet but still error 301 on network services and no TV apps.

I am beginning to wonder if my WISP has something configured that is blocking network services. I have thought about trying a new router, but the one I have is functional and hate to buy a new one that doesn't fix the problem.

TIA for your help. I don't really care about TV apps, but the ability to access Youtube would be very nice.


----------



## mikek

OK. YouTube is now working for me. The biggest obstacle was getting TVApps to work. Once TVApps was working, I did the reboot and youtube appeared later. I did have to go to parental setting and allow web content.

I am pretty much confirming everything that was stated in this thread.

To get TVApps to work I had to change my router. No port forwarding or anything else worked. Once I changed the router, I set everything to auto on my HR20-100 and it pretty much was a breeze after that.

One thing I had to do was connect the receiver directly to the router to get the internet to work. Once the internet was working I could connect it to a hub or switch. The HR20-100 was also messing up anything else on that hub until I got internet working. Once the internet connection was set I could then connect it to a hub and everything on that hub worked fine. Not sure why, just another weird networking thing.


----------



## jazzyjez

I hereby retract what I said in my post of 2/14/11 about the audio quality being less than ideal on some youtube videos (intermittent glitches)... seems I was still using 0x456 s/w on my HR20-700. The next day 0x458 downloaded and the videos that had caused problems with the audio were now trouble free.


----------



## Drucifer

Doug Brott said:


> For those of you with a broadband connected HR2x DVR (or R22), *you should now have access to Youtube* videos via Smart Search.
> 
> Just search for something using Smart Search and then scroll to the end of the list. In addition to 'Keyword' search, a new search for 'Youtube' has been added.
> 
> Enjoy!


Nope. Still stuck on 0x452 on my HR21-100s. When is 0x457 going to be pushed for this receiver? Or can it be pulled?


----------



## ub1934

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, TV Apps needs to work.
> 
> Press and hold {INFO}
> Choose "More System Info"
> Scroll down the list to find your network settings and post them here.


Still no YouTube What is N/A 202 ?


----------



## Doug Brott

Drucifer said:


> Nope. Still stuck on 0x452 on my HR21-100s. When is 0x457 going to be pushed for this receiver? Or can it be pulled?


Doesn't matter what version you have .. Youtube should be working.


----------



## Doug Brott

ub1934 said:


> Still no YouTube What is N/A 202 ?


Network services is not required for YouTube .. Your screen looks right. Have you checked the parental settings? Some have reported that web content is blocked.


----------



## ub1934

Doug Brott said:


> Network services is not required for YouTube .. Your screen looks right. Have you checked the parental settings? Some have reported that web content is blocked.


All unlocked , allow all , no blocked chs.still no Youtube running this weeks CE on my HR 22-100


----------



## Canis Lupus

YouTube functionality is working well for me. I'm curious if the "quality" of the stream is completely dependent on my Internet connection? i.e. does the DVR just pass on the stream? With Native On I noticed an HD YouTube video drop to 720 x 480 pixels on my TV.


----------



## Drucifer

Finally got National Release 0457 on Wednesday and its _YouTube_ feature.


----------



## mark40511

OMG! I didn't even know about the APPS. I have an HR 21 and just now learned youtube was available. I was beyond thrilled because I have been waiting for this.......I too am connected via internet with NO problem getting on demand etc........But I was getting the error when I did the right arrow that tv apps were still initializing........After four hours of messing around I found this guy who had the same router as I do (Belkin) and he had a screen shot of what he did in his router. 

I did the same thing and it worked............

Once I made the change it the router, I then went to network services and did a manual connect........It says "connection is working but could not test connection".........So then I go to apps and they work............But no YOUTUBE still in the smart search

So I reboot receiver............and NOW I got the same error message. 

I guess rebooting receiver changes the IP addy?? I had to go back into my router and change the last # of the IP address because the last # changed from 4 to 6

Did the connection to network services setup again and it works......But still no youtube. Even in parental settings there is NOTHING about web videos.


When I hold down the info button the software version says 0x457 Wed 2/23 @ 3:26 am


----------



## mark40511

It finally showed up and is working

So U can only play single vids, no playlists?

If I type in my username it pulls up vids I've uploaded, but not my favorites or playlists or anything like that.


----------



## CaTz_EyE

Unfortunately I am stuck at 0x452 software. I cannot force an update because it only re-downloads the current software and YouTube doesn't show up. I do have Web Videos allowed, but still nothing. My internet connection is fine as well. I wish I could try this feature out and get the software update. :crying:


----------



## Laxguy

CaTzEyE said:


> Unfortunately I am stuck at 0x452 software. I cannot force an update because it only re-downloads the current software and YouTube doesn't show up. I do have Web Videos allowed, but still nothing. My internet connection is fine as well. I wish I could try this feature out and get the software update. :crying:


Try a search on: "UTUB3ON" without the quotes.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

CaTzEyE said:


> Unfortunately I am stuck at 0x452 software. I cannot force an update because it only re-downloads the current software and YouTube doesn't show up. I do have Web Videos allowed, but still nothing. My internet connection is fine as well. I wish I could try this feature out and get the software update. :crying:


You could wait it out or just try a reboot and then wait it out. Downloading new software will not help.


----------



## mark40511

I LOVE the Youtube feature.......

I've found that if you're wanting to watch a video that , say, has ten parts.......You start with part 1.........when that vid is done......Click related videos and usually part 2 will be there etc......But not always.......even if you scroll down...........If it's not there, you have to go back to the search and type in the title and part 2.....

As far as buffering........It doesn't happen very often at all on mine and when it does, it's very brief.....even on a ten minute video.

There was another poster earlier that stated that some videos won't play the entire way through. This happened to me too. The entire video had downloaded and it was an 8:30 length video......The video had been playing for about 4 minutes then it just went back to the screen that you get when a video is finished playing as if the video was finished, but it wasn't finished. 

I also have my Wii hooked to the internet and you can watch youtube.com/xl on the wii.......It will buffer more.........

The HR 21 seems much better than the wii for playing youtube vids.


----------



## Gofastr

"Doug Brott" said:


> For those of you with a broadband connected HR2x DVR (or R22), you should now have access to Youtube videos via Smart Search.
> 
> Just search for something using Smart Search and then scroll to the end of the list. In addition to 'Keyword' search, a new search for 'Youtube' has been added.
> 
> Enjoy!


Can Youtube be acessed with a wireless outlet type connection?Apps still do not work.Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Drucifer

Gofastr said:


> Can Youtube be accessed with a wireless outlet type connection? Apps still do not work. Thanks for any advice.


What does the DirecTV info screen say about your Internet?


----------



## Gofastr

"Drucifer" said:


> What does the DirecTV info screen say about your Internet?


It says that it's connected.
STB services port a yellow triangle with exclmation point n/a(301)
Tv apps try later initializing for about 3 weeks now.
Thanks for any advice on this.
Still no YouTube.


----------



## mark40511

So I tried setting up the other directv hr21 in the bedroom the same way I did the one successfully in the living room........My Belkin router will not let me apply any changes when I try to port forward the receiver in the bedroom using 1701, 27177 and 27178.......I assume it's the exact same process in the router settings as the first receiver...........

Consequently.........On the bedroom receiver (going through the Belkin router (wired, not wireless) still having the 301 apps still initializing. This images shows the router settings for the living room receiver. Am I doing something wrong by entering the same info for the 2nd receiver?


----------



## tritch

mark40511 said:


> Am I doing something wrong by entering the same info for the 2nd receiver?


Yes, the router won't allow you to forward the same port numbers to 2 different IP addresses.

Ensure both DVR's have static IP's assigned to them in the router. Leave the settings alone in the router going to your living room DVR. Now access the System Setup->Network->Network Services menu in the DVR in your bedroom and change the setting from "Auto" to "Manual" and then manually apply port numbers that are different from your living room DVR like 27175 and 27176. Now go back into your router and forward these port numbers to the static IP assigned to your bedroom DVR.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

mark40511 said:


> So I tried setting up the other directv hr21 in the bedroom the same way I did the one successfully in the living room........My Belkin router will not let me apply any changes when I try to port forward the receiver in the bedroom using 1701, 27177 and 27178.......I assume it's the exact same process in the router settings as the first receiver...........
> 
> Consequently.........On the bedroom receiver (going through the Belkin router (wired, not wireless) still having the 301 apps still initializing. This images shows the router settings for the living room receiver. Am I doing something wrong by entering the same info for the 2nd receiver?


I had belkin router and had same problems. Just brought a new cisco router two month ago and have not had any problems since!


----------



## Rockermann

I'm another having problems. No YouTube, no Apps. I get a 'Tv Apps is still initializing; please try again later. 301)' error. System info says Internet is Connected. Whole Home works fine and I download VOD all the time. Rebooted. Set network service ports to manual and then forwarded those on my router to the DVR (HR-24). Software version 0x459. 

What else can I try to get YouTube to work?


----------



## SDizzle

I have 6 HDDVRs and all return YouTube search results except my HR23-700? They are all connected with DECA modules and VOD, apps, etc all work on the HR23-700. Any ideas?!? I have never been able to get YouTube to work on this DVR. This DVR and 2 others are running 0x492. Even with "utub3on" I have never been able to get YouTube to work on this DVR. Multiple resets and software downloads change nothing and I have no parental controls set on this DVR.


----------



## bob13654

I have TV Apps working but I still don't have YouTube on any of my DVRs. I can even log into every receiver with the iPad DirecTV app so I know they all have Internet connectivity. Help.


----------



## MysteryMan

bob13654 said:


> I have TV Apps working but I still don't have YouTube on any of my DVRs. I can even log into every receiver with the iPad DirecTV app so I know they all have Internet connectivity. Help.


Check your ratings settings. Make sure it is set to allow web videos.


----------



## bob13654

MysteryMan said:


> Check your ratings settings. Make sure it is set to allow web videos.


I checked earlier and I don't see any setting about allowing web videos. I have been through the entire section. I'm on software 0x459


----------



## MysteryMan

bob13654 said:


> I checked earlier and I don't see any setting about allowing web videos. I have been through the entire section. I'm on software 0x459


Go to Smart Search. Click AAAAA. On the right of the screen you will see Keyword. Below it you should see YouTube.


----------



## bob13654

MysteryMan said:


> Go to Smart Search. Click AAAAA. On the right of the screen you will see Keyword. Below it you should see YouTube.


I tried that on my office TV, since that is the one hooked up to the DECA, and it brought up Youtube which seems to work. All of my other TVs don't have a Web Videos option, nor do any Youtube searches show up. Only on the one in my office.

I am hooked up with a DECA module in the office that is plugged into a network switch and all other DVRs get their access through the coax network from the office DVR. It must have something to do with it, but how do I fix the situation?


----------



## MysteryMan

Call DirecTV. Ask to speak with a technician. Explain your situation and set up. Technicians can guide you and help troubleshoot the problem. Make sure you speak with a technician, not a CSR.


----------



## Drucifer

bob13654 said:


> I checked earlier and I don't see any setting about allowing web videos. I have been through the entire section. I'm on software 0x459


Parental Controls>Edit Settings>Web Videos


----------



## bob13654

Drucifer said:


> Parental Controls>Edit Settings>Web Videos


Had already tried that and the option didn't show up.

I did fix the problem. It had to do with the wiring. The DECA and the SWM power box were wired in the wrong order. I rewired and rebooted my DVRs and YouTube showed up.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Smartmark

Sorry I missed it if it has been brought up before, but why can't we fast forward or rewind? Especially if the video seems to be fully downloaded


----------



## cartrivision

Smartmark said:


> Sorry I missed it if it has been brought up before, but why can't we fast forward or rewind? Especially if the video seems to be fully downloaded


Because the Youtube function is based on a poorly thought out half-baked design. The lack of FF & rewind capability makes this function pretty worthless.


----------



## Laxguy

cartrivision said:


> Because the Youtube function is based on a poorly thought out half-baked design. The lack of FF & rewind capability makes this function pretty worthless.


There are licensing matters that may have played into that. YouTube doesn't want anyone saving their videos.


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> There are licensing matters that may have played into that. YouTube doesn't want anyone saving their videos.


Shhhh.....I have a few in my Smart Search.


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> Shhhh.....I have a few in my Smart search.


Dang- I was going to turn you in, but you're soooo anonymous, not to mention mysterious!


----------



## billsharpe

Laxguy said:


> There are licensing matters that may have played into that. YouTube doesn't want anyone saving their videos.


http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/

This program lets you download YouTube videos to your computer.


----------



## Smartmark

Ok but the new TVs that access YouTube via wifi let you rewind or fast forward and the videos are not saved. I am sure some programming could be put in place.


----------



## Laxguy

billsharpe said:


> http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/
> 
> This program lets you download YouTube videos to your computer.


Yes, but you aren't saying YouTube in any way endorses that, are you?


----------



## raott

cartrivision said:


> Because the Youtube function is based on a poorly thought out half-baked design. The lack of FF & rewind capability makes this function pretty worthless.





Laxguy said:


> There are licensing matters that may have played into that. YouTube doesn't want anyone saving their videos.


On any computer you can jump to any portion of a video without "saving" the video, in essence, allowing you to rewind or ffw at will. It simply is not a great implementation, IMO.


----------



## billsharpe

Laxguy said:


> Yes, but you aren't saying YouTube in any way endorses that, are you?


No endorsement from YouTube, but here is an extract from the program's FAQ site:

I can download the video file into my computer, is legal?

Yes, when you watch a video in flash from a website (like YouTube) the video is downloaded into your computer, in the folder "Temporary Internet Files" of your browser. The program does the same thing, allowing you to select the destination folder. This means that the file is saved on your computer while you watch the video and there remains until you do delete it.

What kind of use I can do of video file?

You can use the video saved for personal use only. We do not assume any responsibility to content you are attempting to download and strongly recommend that you do not download copyrighted material.


----------



## Laxguy

billsharpe said:


> No endorsement from YouTube, but here is an extract from the program's FAQ site:
> 
> *I can download the video file into my computer, is legal*?
> 
> Yes, when you watch a video in flash from a website (like YouTube) the video is downloaded into your computer, in the folder "Temporary Internet Files" of your browser. The program does the same thing, allowing you to select the destination folder. This means that the file is saved on your computer while you watch the video and there remains until you do delete it.
> 
> *What kind of use I can do of video file?*
> 
> You can use the video saved for personal use only. We do not assume any responsibility to content you are attempting to download and strongly recommend that you do not download copyrighted material.


[Bolding and italics added] Were these questions posed by Russians? Who did the translation? :nono:

In any event, the answer insofar as YouTube is concerned seems to be a resounding NO.


----------



## joed32

Smartmark said:


> Ok but the new TVs that access YouTube via wifi let you rewind or fast forward and the videos are not saved. I am sure some programming could be put in place.


Just got a new TV that has YouTube on it and I can't FF or RW.


----------



## billsharpe

Laxguy said:


> [Bolding and italics added] Were these questions posed by Russians? Who did the translation? :nono:
> 
> In any event, the answer insofar as YouTube is concerned seems to be a resounding NO.


Yes, it's a foreign site -- certainly poor English questions, but understandable.

And I already said "no endorsement from YouTube." You're the one that changed "no" to a shout.


----------



## basschica

Ed Campbell said:


> YouTube arrived this morning. And for those who ask, downloaded videos offered at 720p - or even 1080p - look fine on an HDTV.
> 
> I have a PITA question, though. Can we change "sort" from relevance to date?
> 
> There are channels in YouTube that carry shows that are regularly updated, weekly, even daily. The relevance sort seem to have nothing to do with date and since the guide isn't showing date - you get to wander all over the map trying to find the latest edition.
> 
> The modifier is available at YouTube's own site. Can it be brought to D* access - or is it in fact already in there somewhere awaiting a viewer to press a magic button?


I can't find where anyone has responded to the question regarding the "Ordered by Relevance" on YouTube videos. I can't figure out how do do this, but it boggles my mind why this wouldn't be a feature...


----------



## mark40511

Actually..........On ONE of my DVR's, if you click the right arrow, it gives the 301 error "apps initializing 301".....And I was under the impression that if you got this error, that when you go to the search that YOUTUBE vids will not show up, but this is not the case for me. To my surprise, on that DVR in question, when you go to SmartSearch, youtube videos show up and play fine (even though apps aren't initializing........I really don't care about the apps on Directv (at least yet).........So now youtube vids work fine on both dvr's.......It's pretty crazy watching some of the vids people have posted on youtube (entire series or episodes of shows even) and the video quality is pretty good, better than SD in some cases..........I like watching a lot of the paranormal shows that I've missed in the past and most of them are on Youtube. I was watching some of them the other day. Pretty cool. Oh, and search 13mordeth. He's a Canadian that moved to Taiwan and he puts a camera on his motorcycle and goes racing down the streets of Taiwan while he talks into the mic. Some of the vids are in HD and some are not. I forgot the term. I think it's called motorcycle vlogging.


----------



## cartrivision

> The lack of FF & rewind capability makes this function pretty worthless.
> 
> 
> Laxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are licensing matters that may have played into that. YouTube doesn't want anyone saving their videos.
Click to expand...

That's pretty much baseless speculation that the posts quoted below pretty well contradict. We're not talking about record/save capability... just the most basic navigation functions.

Let's not go out of our way to make excuses for the poor/half baked implementation that DIRECTV is providing on their DVRs.



billsharpe said:


> http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/
> 
> This program lets you download YouTube videos to your computer.





Smartmark said:


> Ok but the new TVs that access YouTube via wifi let you rewind or fast forward and the videos are not saved. I am sure some programming could be put in place.





raott said:


> On any computer you can jump to any portion of a video without "saving" the video, in essence, allowing you to rewind or ffw at will. It simply is not a great implementation, IMO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I see the YouTube viewing access as evolutionary, not revolutionary.

We may not be seeing the finished product yet, who knows. :shrug:


----------



## Hutchinshouse

beakor said:


> Why wont it display hd videos? Its fine on the pc but is 480 on d*


+1

Any word if we'll ever get YouTube videos in HD?

I currently can stream YouTube videos in HD on my Apple TV2. The quality is awesome. I'm hoping for the same option with DIRECTV.


----------



## Laxguy

cartrivision said:


> That's pretty much baseless speculation that the posts quoted below pretty well contradict. We're not talking about record/save capability... just the most basic navigation functions.
> 
> Let's not go out of our way to make excuses for the poor/half baked implementation that DIRECTV is providing on their DVRs.


Not out of the way at all, but thanks for your concern, as well as going out of your way to criticize my p.o.v.

Can you conceive of a situation where in order to make sure they aren't saveable that rewind is more difficult to do?


----------



## Insomniac2k

I just got this working, thought I'd post it up in case it will help anyone.

Background: I have a HR20-700, 0x458. I have not had my receiver hooked up to the network for about a year because it conflicted with the PopcornHour back then. I decided I wanted Youtube, so I tried to get it.

I connected the network cable and there was no Youtube option, but the network connection was good and Music, Photos & More showed up in the Menu.

I rebooted and still had no luck. I pressed the right arrow key and set up TV Apps (Weather, NHL, NBA, MLB, etc.). I waited about an hour and still no Youtube option under Smart Search.

I rebooted again and it was there. The web video option was also blocked in the Parental settings.


----------



## neastguy

wow just got the youtube working and the lack of ff and rw really makes it suck..


----------



## allenn

D*'s implementation of YouTube is half baked like Media Share which has been beta from inception. I guess a half baked function gives D* a talking point in their ads.


----------



## Laxguy

allenn said:


> D*'s implementation of YouTube is half baked like Media Share which has been beta from inception. I guess a half baked function gives D* a talking point in their ads.


Certainly there's a talking point there!

Youtube on TV has limited appeal/use for me; too many computers!


----------



## bossfan50

I realize this is an old thread but I thought that I would try to post to it since it has to do with not getting youtube. I have read through some of this thread as I am not getting a youtube option in my smart search. I had Whole Home installed today and it was completed at 11am. It is now 7:35pm and still no youtube after a couple of receiver reboots.

Do I need to just wait a day or so to see if it shows up. Will I need to reboot my receivers again to see if I get it?


----------



## Go Beavs

Run the system test in the setup menu to verify you are connected to the internet. If you are, be patient and it should show up.


----------



## dpeters11

Did you get a Cinema Connection Kit?


----------



## bossfan50

Go Beavs said:


> Run the system test in the setup menu to verify you are connected to the internet. If you are, be patient and it should show up.





dpeters11 said:


> Did you get a Cinema Connection Kit?


Yes I have Cinema Connection Kit. I have the supported set up with Swim and Deca cloud. I have verified that I am connected to the internet. So do I just wait to see if it shows up?


----------



## Go Beavs

bossfan50 said:


> Yes I have Cinema Connection Kit. I have the supported set up with Swim and Deca cloud. I have verified that I am connected to the internet. *So do I just wait to see if it shows up?*


Just like the ketchup commercial I suppose...


----------



## Drucifer

bossfan50 said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I thought that I would try to post to it since it has to do with not getting youtube. I have read through some of this thread as I am not getting a youtube option in my smart search. I had Whole Home installed today and it was completed at 11am. It is now 7:35pm and still no youtube after a couple of receiver reboots.
> 
> Do I need to just wait a day or so to see if it shows up. Will I need to reboot my receivers again to see if I get it?


Go into *Settings/Parental Control* and turn on _Web Videos_.


----------



## bossfan50

Go Beavs said:


> Just like the ketchup commercial I suppose...


Thanks. I have more confidence in this forum than a D* CSR so if I don't see a change in a couple of days I will post back for some suggestions on what to look for to try and solve the problem.


----------



## MysteryMan

bossfan50 said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I thought that I would try to post to it since it has to do with not getting youtube. I have read through some of this thread as I am not getting a youtube option in my smart search. I had Whole Home installed today and it was completed at 11am. It is now 7:35pm and still no youtube after a couple of receiver reboots.
> 
> Do I need to just wait a day or so to see if it shows up. Will I need to reboot my receivers again to see if I get it?


When my HR22-100 was replaced with my HR24-500 it took about a day and a half for YouTube to activate after authorizing the new receiver. You will need to go to System Information and Test to see if your settings allow web videos.


----------



## bossfan50

Drucifer said:


> Go into *Settings/Parental Control* and turn on _Web Videos_.


I saw that suggestion in this thread but I do not see a Web Videos option in Parental Control.


----------



## MysteryMan

bossfan50 said:


> I saw that suggestion in this thread but I do not see a Web Videos option in Parental Control.


It will appear after YouTube activates.


----------



## Drucifer

bossfan50 said:


> I saw that suggestion in this thread but I do not see a Web Videos option in Parental Control.


What software version are your HRs running?


----------



## bossfan50

MysteryMan said:


> It will appear after YouTube activates.


Thank you to all that have replied with suggestions, I appreciate your thoughts

So if I do not see a web video parental control option can I assume that the issue is that youtube has not yet activated?


----------



## MysteryMan

bossfan50 said:


> Thank you to all that have replied with suggestions, I appreciate your thoughts
> 
> So if I do not see a web video parental control option can I assume that the issue is that youtube has not yet activated?


Yes. Allow Web Videos did not appear on my settings menu until after YouTube activated.


----------



## bossfan50

Drucifer said:


> What software version are your HRs running?


HR23-700 has version 04d1 which downloaded on 8/18
HR20-100 has version 0x4d9 downloaded on 9/14


----------



## Drucifer

bossfan50 said:


> I saw that suggestion in this thread but I do not see a Web Videos option in Parental Control.


Did you read this post . . .


bob13654 said:


> Had already tried that and the option didn't show up.
> 
> I did fix the problem. It had to do with the wiring. *The DECA and the SWM power box were wired in the wrong order.* I rewired and rebooted my DVRs and YouTube showed up.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


. . . . And verified that's not your problem.


----------



## bossfan50

MysteryMan said:


> Yes. Allow Web Videos did not appear on my settings menu until after YouTube activated.


OK thanks so much to you and the others for taking the time to reply to my issue. I'll wait a few days and I'll post back that I am all set or that I need some help trouble shooting.


----------



## Drucifer

bossfan50 said:


> HR23-700 has version 04d1 which downloaded on 8/18
> HR20-100 has version 0x4d9 downloaded on 9/14


Activation from DirecTV is pretty instant.

And those are the latest NR. Which do have YouTube.


----------



## bossfan50

Drucifer said:


> Did you read this post . . .. . . . And verified that's not your problem.


I read that post. I think that my wiring is correct so I will wait a couple of days to see if the issue is that youtube has nit been activated. If it does not show up in a couple of days then I will double check on the wiring and post back for some trouble shooting suggestions.



Drucifer said:


> Activation from DirecTV is pretty instant.


I'll double check my wiring and post back tomorrow if I need additional help. Thank you.


----------



## MysteryMan

bossfan50 said:


> I read that post. I think that my wiring is correct so I will wait a couple of days to see if the issue is that youtube has nit been activated. If it does not show up in a couple of days then I will double check on the wiring and post back for some trouble shooting suggestions.
> 
> I'll double check my wiring and post back tomorrow if I need additional help. Thank you.


I quick way to see if YouTube activated is to go to Smart Search and hit AAAAA. You should see Key Word and YouTube on the right of the screen.


----------



## bossfan50

MysteryMan said:


> I quick way to see if YouTube activated is to go to Smart Search and hit AAAAA. You should see Key Word and YouTube on the right of the screen.


That is exactly what I am doing. All I see is the Keyword option. So I will wait.

I checked my wiring believe that my wiring is correct:

HR20-100 is multiswitch-->PI "power to swm outlet. PI -->splitter. Splitter-->band filter-->Sat 1. Splitter-->deca-->Sat2
HR23-700 is multiswitch-->black broadband adapter and white deca. White deca--> Sat 1 and router


----------



## MysteryMan

bossfan50 said:


> That is exactly what I am doing. All I see is the Keyword option. So I will wait.


Yup......YouTube takes awhile to activate. When it does the Allow Web Videos will be set to block so you will have to change it to allow.


----------



## bossfan50

MysteryMan said:


> Yup......YouTube takes awhile to activate. When it does the Allow Web Videos will be set to block so you will have to change it to allow.


OK thanks again sounds like I need to wait to see what happens. Assuming this is just having to wait for youtube to be activated will I will I have to reboot the receivers and/or router and my computer to verify? I'll post back in a couple of days either way to let you know if this is resolved.

I edited my above post to make sure that the wiring is correct which I think it is.


----------



## Laxguy

bossfan50 said:


> OK thanks again sounds like I need to wait to see what happens. Assuming this is just having to wait for youtube to be activated will I will I have to reboot the receivers and/or router and my computer to verify? I'll post back in a couple of days either way to let you know if this is resolved.
> .


Rebooting has not been necessary for me. In any event, your computer isn't involved at all.


----------



## MysteryMan

bossfan50 said:


> OK thanks again sounds like I need to wait to see what happens. Assuming this is just having to wait for youtube to be activated will I will I have to reboot the receivers and/or router and my computer to verify? I'll post back in a couple of days either way to let you know if this is resolved.
> 
> I edited my above post to make sure that the wiring is correct which I think it is.


Laxguy is correct. No reboot is necessary. After YouTube activates remember to set Allow Web Videos to allow and you will be good to go.


----------



## bossfan50

MysteryMan said:


> Laxguy is correct. No reboot is necessary. After YouTube activates remember to set Allow Web Videos to allow and you will be good to go.


I will remember. Thank you.


----------



## Go Beavs

"MysteryMan" said:


> Laxguy is correct. No reboot is necessary. After YouTube activates remember to set Allow Web Videos to allow and you will be good to go.


In my experience, I have never needed to set parental controls to allow for YouTube to work. In fact, I have it set to "block" in parental controls and it still shows up in SmartSearch. I just have to enter my access code for the list of videos to appear.


----------



## bossfan50

I wanted to post back here that I am now getting youtube videos. Curious that it takes a while for this feature to activate. As I was told the Web Videos Parental control does show up once yourube became active, however the videos play without changing the Web Videos Parental Control option. Since I do not have kids in the house I will probably go ahead and change the setting.

I did not have to take any extra steps i.e. reboot DVR's or reconnect DVR's to the network. By bringing this old thread back to life I hope that this is useful for others getting new Whole Home installs that if a feature is not working that you should give it at least 24 hours to see what happens.


----------



## NKy.Yall

Just wanted to add that I have had the VOD hook up for over a week now on HR-22 and all is working great except for Youtube,that is still not active. Hope this is just the norm and will work eventually.


----------



## MysteryMan

NKy.Yall said:


> Just wanted to add that I have had the VOD hook up for over a week now on HR-22 and all is working great except for Youtube,that is still not active. Hope this is just the norm and will work eventually.


Check to see if your receiver is set to allow web videos.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

MysteryMan said:


> Check to see if your receiver is set to allow web videos.


In Parental Controls


----------



## NKy.Yall

On 11/28 " web video" finally appeared in the parental control section. Youtube now works. However since youtube is now active my app`s have since disappeared and every time I try to access those keep getting the 301 message- apps still initializing ??? Been receiving that message for the past 2 days.Tried a re-set on both the hr22 and the wireless connection still no apps.Guess just wait a few more days and see if they reappear.


----------



## underlord2

I tried the Youtube videos, but the audio wouldn't play on any of them. DirecTV 24-500 works flawlessly otherwise.


----------



## mitch300

have HR 24-500 and at times I cannot play a youtube video. I am able to search for it, but when I hit play it shows thws the video(picture) for a split second and the bar is at the far right likes it's the end of the video. Plus under the time of video it say like hours/miuntes/seconds with a 56 second video. It then goes back to the search screen. This does not always happens some times I can watch videos sometimes not.


----------



## mcl77

is there an issue with the hr 24 not playing youtube videos now?
the past 3 weeks i have not been able to play them. the search brings them up, but they wont stream. It just says im not connected to the internet, but obviously i am.

Is there a resolution to this??


----------



## HoTat2

mcl77 said:


> is there an issue with the hr 24 not playing youtube videos now?
> the past 3 weeks i have not been able to play them. the search brings them up, but they wont stream. It just says im not connected to the internet, but obviously i am.
> 
> Is there a resolution to this??


What software version is your box running? The YouTube fix is in 0x54CD which is presently spooling out as a staggered national release during a window in the late night-early morning hours.

My sister's HR24 still on 0x54CB has not received this latest version and have had the same YouTube connection issue for weeks too.


----------



## allenn

I have 2 HR24s on 0x59E. YouTube does not play selected video on either. I called D* on 06/01/2012. C.S. admitted that YouTube was broken, and they were working on the fix. Best wishes!


----------



## mcl77

yeah. my software is the same as the poster above.
ox59e.

i guess i'll just wait for the fix. just like i'll wait for them to fix all my locals in hd. nothin g like watching the stanley cup in SD.


----------



## pablo

Rob said:


> Trying to figure out if I can get a live youtube stream come up on search.


I realize this is old, but is this possible? I tried watching the Al Jazeera English live stream on YouTube but the search didn't turn it up, I searched the exact YouTube name.


----------

